#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-26
<mjg59> I don't think infinity has seen it though
<cjb> No, not you.
<mjg59> It's my concave chest he's thinking of
<cjb> Oh!  I see.
<cjb> I was imagining his concave chest enabled more build-up of sweat, resulting in said hotness and bother.
<infinity> I think you need to stop imagining things altogether.
<cjb> That works.  I could always leave for Go club like I've been meaning to for the last ten mins.
<jbailey> BenC: For the X hang that I'm seeing, BenH is asking if I have the kernel side fix for ppc64.  Any idea if that's in the -8 kernels?
<jbailey> -8.10, sorry
<infinity> jbailey : You're SOOO yesterday, upgrade to -9.11.
<jbailey> I will.  Just as soon as my ISP gets a !@#$ WORKING DNS SERVER DAMMIT
<BenC> lol
<BenC> ask benh when it was synced to linus
<BenC> and I can tell you when we got it
<BenC> I'm surprised it stayed broke, considering linus uses a G5 for his kernel work now
<jbailey> Well, it's G5 + r300.
<BenC> he has nvidia?
<infinity> Plus CVS r300, to be exact.
<jbailey> No idea.
<BenC> ok
<infinity> If you're not running Xorg pre-releases, you don't see the bug.
<infinity> Or if you have DRI disabled.
<infinity> Or, or...
<jbailey> <benh> between rc5 and rc6
<jbailey> <benh> a memory map fix
<jbailey> BenC: ^^
<BenC> -9.11 is -rc6
<BenC> so that should fix it
<sistpoty> hi 
<BenC> sistopy: the thing that bothers me is that it worked once
<sistpoty> yeah... I was quite surprised seeing that it doesn't work any longer :/
<BenC> working once implies that something with the hardware changed
<BenC> because obviously the kernel didn't between reboots :)
<sistpoty> however if you look at the kernel messages, ide ctrl'ers come up in a different order
<sistpoty> and btw.: it's working w.o. problems with 2.6.12 ;)
<BenC> hmm
<sistpoty> I did some more upgrades between reboots... I'll check what exactly they were
<BenC> oh, wow, ide0 and ide1 were probed after 2,3,4,5
<BenC> interesting
<BenC> ide0 failed in your good system
<BenC> ide0: I/O resource
<BenC> 0x3F6-0x3F6 not free.
<BenC> so it wasn't a success, just failed differently
<sistpoty> he, k... ide0 is my cdrom drivers... I didn't actually use it 
<sistpoty> s/drivers/drives/
<BenC> have you tried any of the acpi=off pci=noacpi options?
<sistpoty> not yet
<sistpoty> I'll try that... brb
<infinity> What bug number is this
<infinity> ?
<sistpoty> 20910
<sistpoty> <- rebooting
<infinity> BenC : Also, ide0: I/O resource 0x3F6-0x3F6 not free isn't an error, usually, it just means ide-generic got loaded after a better IDE driver already claimed the resources.
<infinity> BenC : I was going to push you a change to make that printk less scary (and more obviously informative)
<infinity> (We already dropped it from an error to a warning to get it off people's screens during boot, since most people will ALWAYS see it)
<infinity> Oh, I see.
<infinity> Nevermind.
<infinity> This is... Interesting.
<infinity> I'd bet on an ide-generic race, still.
<infinity> (ie: ide-generic being loaded before, or during, the hptXXX load)
<sistpoty> re
<sistpoty> strange... adding acpi=off pci=noacpi did work, but again only once :(
<infinity> Red herring, probably.
<infinity> Can you try "echo 'blacklist ide-generic' > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ide && update-initramfs -u"?
<zul> heylo
<sistpoty> infinity: sure
<sistpoty> rebooting again
<zul> hey infinity 
<infinity> Yo.
<sistpoty> infinity: works with ide-generic blacklisted (I rebooted twice, both times success)
<infinity> Figured.
<infinity> Can you update the bug to say so?
<sistpoty> infinity: sure, will do
<infinity> Then change the package to "udev", and reassign it to "scott-bugs@ubuntu.com"? :)
<sistpoty> ok, will do
<BenC> sweet
<BenC> sorry, stepped out for a second
<sistpoty> thx for your help BenC and infinity
<BenC> jbailey: -9.11?
* BenC still has one bug with his G4
<jbailey> BenC: Yes, I'm using it now.
<BenC> if I boot straight to gdm, the keyboard only works for about 15 seconds and then stops
<BenC> everything else works (mouse, UI, etc.)
<BenC> if I boot to console, and then start gdm, everything is fine
<jbailey> Weird.
<infinity> That's pretty special.
<jbailey> Not seeing that with my ppc64.
<BenC> there's a bug report about it, so I know it isn't just me
<zul> back later...hockey game
<jbailey> zul: Who's playing
<jbailey> ?
<zul> ottawa/montreal
<BenC> and I know it isn't a USB issue, since mouse is on the same bus
<jbailey> zul: Oh.  I suppose I should thumb my chest and growl at you.
<jbailey> zul: Consider it done. =)
<zul> jbailey: wohoo :)
<BenC> I think it's a timing issue between console keymap being loaded and gdm doing something with the keyboard aswell
<infinity> The console keymap is loaded REALLY early (rcS.d/S05keymap.sh), so I don't see how it could conflict with gdm loading the X keymaps.
<infinity> Oh look, jbailey crashed already.
<jbailey> BenC: Sorry, X hung again.
<BenC> infinity Oh look, jbailey crashed already.
<BenC> :)
<jbailey> =)
<BenC> so rc6 doesn't fix it
<BenC> infinity: well something after gdm is screwing it up
<BenC> jbailey: and I have nothing special for ppc64 in my tree, it's all stock
<BenC> but you could try a monolithic stock 2.6.15-rc6 just to be sure :/
<BenC> who knows, maybe this is a gcc-4.0 issue
<jbailey> BenC: You said that static klibc was working for you on ia64, right?
<BenC> yes
<BenC> I booted with it
<jbailey> Cool.
<zul> heyl
<jbailey> zul: Did we win already?
<zul> yes ottawa is winning 1-0
<jbailey> Bah. =)
<jbailey> Of course, I don't actually even know the name of the Montral hockey team. =)
<infinity> Les Habitants.
<jbailey> Err.
<jbailey> "The people who live here"?
<jbailey> Special. =)
<infinity> (Some people will say it's the Montreal Canadians, but they're WRONG)
<zul> canadiens
* infinity tries to figure out when they were renamed..
<zul> they were always the canadiens in quebec
<zul> heh...in ottawa we call them looser
<jbailey> If we separate, I vote the name stays. =)
<zul> loosers even..
<jbailey> zul: It would certainly be hard to be tighter than someone from Ottawa...
* jbailey hides.
<jbailey> (Is this in violation of the CoC?)
<zul> i am aghast that you said that
* jbailey looks up aghast.
<jbailey> terror-struck.
<jbailey> Hmm
<zul> impiling that im tight...which is true...but thats not the point
<infinity> Ahh, they were always the Canadiens, the locals just CALL them Les Habitants.
<infinity> Yay confusion.
<zul> yay...back to the game
<jbailey> infinity: Will you hate me if I move klibc-LiNeNoiSe.so to /lib?
<jbailey> infinity: It seems to be where they're standardising putting it, even though all the apps are where we put them.
<jbailey> It has the nice side effect of being able to test them on a running system.
<infinity> jbailey : I don't care one iota, since we're removing it from initramfs anyway. ;P
<jbailey> Lovely. =)
<jbailey> I haven't gone through the effort of looking at that stuff yet.  Running out of time.
<jbailey> But at least with my 1.1.8 upload it should work everywhere.
<jbailey> Hell, even on alpha.
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Around?
<jbailey> ls
<BenC> infinity: no more klibc in initramfs?
<jbailey> BenC: He's not tight into my vision of getting rid of busybox eventually. =)
<jbailey> infinity: Although I'm inclined to ask you to keep it in for now.
<BenC> doesn't busybox have an option to compile against klibc?
<jbailey> infinity: I've been thinking about buntu a bit more.
<jbailey> Does it?
<BenC> I saw that in the makefile
<jbailey> Creepy.
<infinity> Very creepy.
<infinity> jbailey : I'm not tossing it tomorrow or anything.  It's not like it hurts US to have two libcs in there.
<infinity> Our initramfs is fat, and who really cares?  No one.
<jbailey> svenl. =)
<infinity> But, eventually, a line needs to be drawn.  "reasonably small, and very functional", versus "really, really small, and not so functional"
<infinity> And I have no qualms about having initramfs have two modes for that.
<infinity> Basically, an "I detect that your setup will require glibc, so we'll copy that in, use the utils linked to glibc, and punt klibc out completely", or "Holy crap, you can build a tiny initramfs with just klibc, go you, let's do that then."
<infinity> (The latter option being blacklisted on any arch where we think it may break, until all seem to be well-tested and reasonably maintained)
<BenC> yeah, that sounds like the right plan
<infinity> That means double-builds of anything we want in initramfs that supports klibc, but that's no big deal really.
<BenC> just get rid of mkinitrd completely :)
<BenC> maybe I was wrong about busybox
<BenC> trying to remember what it was that could build with klibc
<BenC> maybe it was udev
<jbailey> Udev definetly.
<jbailey> 'k.  klibc on ia64 hacked to work.
<BenC> building static?
<jbailey> Specifically installing static on ia64.
<BenC> when will this be done?
<jbailey> I have it in my tree right now.
<BenC> just wondering when I can make the change to kernel-package :)
<jbailey> The last thing I need to do before uploading is add some sort of test to it.
<jbailey> I don't know how best to do that, though.  Hmm
<jbailey> Suck program.
<jbailey> I thin it's probably best to just build it everywhere and hope this time around.
<jbailey> I'll get the patches in upstream to make testing not suck.
<zul> 3-2
<jbailey> BenC: ping
<jbailey> ?
<jbailey> It seems like asm-ppc doesn't contain errno,h
<jbailey> Just want to confirm that asm-ppc is the new black.
<BenC> asm-powerpc
<fabbione> morning
<zul> evening
<BenC> hola
<fabbione> hey Ben
<fabbione> BenC: i have been checkign the amd64-generic kernel on i386
<fabbione> we have two options to do it
<fabbione> one is building it in the i386 upload
<fabbione> the other is to do a little trick during amd64 build
<fabbione> the latter takes about 5 secs of machine time
<fabbione> the former is cleaner, but it introduce another flavour to build, with a i386 gcc crossbuilding to amd64 (that might introduce unwanted behaviour bugs)
<fabbione> so i wanted to talk with you about what way you would prefer it done
<fabbione> since i am doing other kernel stuff today, i might as well get around it
<BenC> I see a problem with the first way
<BenC> I looked at it, and it causes issues with kernel headers creation and such...we'd have to add some new handlers to the build for it to work
<BenC> what is the benefit of it anyway?
<fabbione> oh right.. kernel headers..
<fabbione> i totally forgot about it
<fabbione> i just did the image :/
<fabbione> oh the benefit is that we skip one extra image to build on i386 and it takes about 5 secs to publish
<fabbione> less config duplication
<fabbione> but well you got a point i didn't think about
<fabbione> so clearly it needs to be builded properly
<BenC> well building it proper was the problem I was having :)
<BenC> there's conflicts with cross building in our build system
<fabbione> hmm ok
<fabbione> i guess we need to get that fixed
<BenC> it would take some new debian/rules crack to get it right
<BenC> fabbione: did I tell you I ordered my 17" powerbook?
<fabbione> BenC: ah cool.. no you didn't :)
<BenC> should be here after the new year
<fabbione> BenC: if the ppc installer in dapper doesn't work, i have breezy custom netboot images for it
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> it needs a modified .12 to go
<BenC> have you tested flight livecd on your machine?
<fabbione> somebody did kill halley..
<BenC> flight2
<fabbione> not yet
<fabbione> i had no time to play with CD's yet
<fabbione> i prefer netboot
<fabbione> it's kind of a tradition that i test netinstalls while the others play with CD's
<infinity> Oh, crap.
<fabbione> GO HALLEY!
<infinity> BenC : How far off is -9.12?
<fabbione> WTF IS GOING ON WITH DC MACHINES?
<infinity> BenC : I accidentally did a mass dep-wait clear, which freed up linux-meta to build on amd64. :)
<fabbione> i can't fork anymore as i was used to
<BenC> infinity: was going to upload within 30 minutes
<infinity> BenC : Yay.  Then I won't feel too bad about it.
<BenC> no ABI bump! :)
<infinity> BenC : It's not like anyone canreliably dist-upgrade right now with dbus threatening to remove everything, so I doubt anyone will notice.
<fabbione> speaking of dbus..
<fabbione> i am going to lart somebody with that mono shit they did arch: all
<fabbione> mono is not portable. mmmmmk?
<infinity> Crazy talk, mono is the new Java, which means it runs EVERYWHERE*
<infinity> * some conditions apply, check your retailer for details
<jbailey> BenC: Is asm-ppc or asm-powerpc the right one?
<BenC> asm-powerpc
<infinity> powerpc
<infinity> (why are we still shipping asm-ppc?)
<BenC> for powerpc, some files are still in asm-ppc
<BenC> ppc64 is totally converted to powerpc though
<jbailey> $ ls -ald asm
<jbailey> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2005-12-20 21:10 asm -> asm-ppc
<BenC> hmm
<jbailey> BenC: Can you change the symlink pointer in linux-headers?
<jbailey> I thought you had before, but I might be confused.
<jbailey> But klibc will ftbfs on ppc from it.
<BenC> is that linux-headers-2.6.15-9 or linux-headers-2.6.15-9-powerpc?
<jbailey> no asm/errno.h
<BenC> that's probably why
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-9/include$
<BenC> linux-headers-2.6.15-9 doesn't use the right arch mapping
<fabbione> it doesn't know about arch mapping iirc
<fabbione> that's an arch: all pkg, isn't it?
<jbailey> Filename: pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.15/linux-headers-2.6.15-9_2.6.15-9.11_powerpc.deb
<jbailey> Looks like no.
<jbailey> Plus I count on the asm symlink being pointed right.
<jbailey> Although I guess that could be set in the postinst
<infinity> Ick.
<fabbione> infinity: so what version of dbus i need to build to get out of that mess?
<infinity> Real arch-mapping happens in the subflavour packages.
<fabbione> ubuntu4?
<infinity> The linux-headers generic packages should point the arch at the dpkg arch.
<fabbione> or we need to wait a new one?
<BenC> I see it
<infinity> fabbione : Which mess?
<fabbione> infinity: you said that dbus is attempting to deinstall *
<fabbione> infinity BenC : It's not like anyone canreliably dist-upgrade right now with dbus threatening to remove everything, so I doubt anyone will notice.
<infinity> fabbione : Oh.  Uhm.  Rebuild the whole archive against the current dbus?  mvo's been working on it.
<jbailey> BenC: Do you want something in bugzilla from me for this?
<infinity> Transitions are fun.
<jbailey> Transitioning is fun.
<jbailey> Err.
<BenC> jbailey: nah, it's going to be fixed in -9.12, which will be uploaded in about 20 minutes
<fabbione> infinity: amen.. the new d-bus is not even installable on sparc.. go figure
<jbailey> BenC: Thanks.  I'll try klibc again tomorrow then,
<infinity> jbailey : I like how that aligned nicely over here, due to our nicks being differing lengths.
<infinity> <infinity> Transitions are fun.
<infinity> <jbailey> Transitioning is fun.
<fabbione> i guess this is yet another xmas project..
<infinity> Some sort of typographically-pretty jinx.
<fabbione> get sparc to install again
<jbailey> infinity: =)  I hadn't seen that.  x-chat start of line aligns.  Cool. =)
<jbailey> Sleep time for now I guess.   demain!
<fabbione> jbailey: night
<infinity> 'Night.
<BenC> good night
<fabbione> time to build orgy the next security update
<fabbione> oh weird http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=20771
<fabbione> BenC: the guy did test the kernels with some reverted patches..
<fabbione> i am curious to see if i revert all of them
<fabbione> and just rebuild
<BenC> odd results
<fabbione> and the 2 removed patches are the most intrusive ABI killing ones
<fabbione> exactly
<BenC> fabbione: vtun is  up if you want to do any builds on the e3k
<fabbione> BenC: cool thanks but i alredy did 9.11 here
<BenC> 9.12 will be up soon, so you can do that (although, it's already built here :)
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> if you can copy the sources you upload into /org/chroots i can build it in parallel
<BenC> I do the sources from concordia
<fabbione> oh ok
<fabbione> i will wait it hits the archive
<fabbione> i am in no hurry and woke up 2 hours before usual time
<BenC> any chance I could get you to ^Z your build on concordia just till I get this source built?
<fabbione> oh sure..
<BenC> thanks
<fabbione> i did slow it down :)
<fabbione> but i have most of it in ccache
<fabbione> so it shouldn't hurt you too much
<infinity> mjg59 : I'll give you my firstborn if you fix acpi-support on ia64.
<BenC> the only problem I have with acpi on ia64 is that it gets misrouted irq's and disables the acpi interrupt
<BenC> well, that's my only current problem :)
<BenC> if the irq worked, no telling what else might be wrong
<fabbione> oh christ
<fabbione> pitti did upload the 348t32 lang-packs
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-9.12 uploaded (The "Taunting Tatertots Tortured Timmy" release)
<BenC> and with that, good night
<fabbione> good night BenC 
<infinity> BenC : Cheers, g'night.
<lamont> BenC: if you want, I can give you a login on the hppa machine, where you can harvest abi files
<lamont> BenC: new hppa kernel uploaded
<lamont> well, 9.11
<fabbione> that will be rejected since .12 is in
<lamont> sigh
<fabbione> i think i just crashed concordia
<fabbione> or it's extremely slow
<fabbione> the latter..
<infinity> lamont : Also, "HA, HA!"
<lamont> infinity: ??
<infinity> (your kernel binaries being REJECTED)
<lamont> PLBBBBTT
<lamont> sigh.  if (a) forward-to-hp else if (b) forward to hp.
<lamont> I think B wanted to be different.
<lamont> next kernel should make it
* infinity laughs.
* lamont -> bed
<fabbione> night lamont
* cjb appears, hello.
<infinity> Argh.
* infinity gets ready to upload -9.13
<infinity> Guys, kill those builds. :)
<cjb> !
<fabbione> infinity: ?
<fabbione> infinity: what's wrong with .12?
<infinity> Missing /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.15-2.6.15/debian/abi/2.6.15-9.11/amd64/amd64-server file.
<infinity> make: *** [clean]  Error 1
<fabbione> oh
<infinity> Yeha, "oh".
<fabbione> let me check if it's in git
<infinity> One would assume not. :)
<fabbione> never say never
<infinity> Ben's script to auto-grab the ABI files probably wasn't updated to grab the ABI for the new flavour.
<fabbione> right
<fabbione> it's not there at all
<fabbione> do you have a git tree handy?
<infinity> Alright, well, assuming you have more bandwidth than I do (you do), you want to grab the amd64-server ABI stuff, update the source, and upload -9.13?
<fabbione> infinity: i can do it, yes..
<infinity> Well, I can do it just fine.
<fabbione> but it's much simpler to do it on concordia anyway
* infinity shrugs.
<fabbione> or chinstrap
<infinity> It'll just take a while for me to upload. :)
<fabbione> why?
<fabbione> just sign the .dsc and .changes locally
<infinity> Oh, true.  I could do it remotely, and just grab the .changes.
<fabbione> do the work remote :)
<fabbione> score
<fabbione> :)
<infinity> Alright, I'll do it then.
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> doko: ping?
<CataEnry> hi all
<infinity> Oh, FFS.  I give up.  FTBFS on amd64 again.
<infinity> I knew I should have tested the build.
<fabbione> how does it fail?
<infinity> It's the new bit Ben added for KPKG_ARCH during headers install.
<infinity> export KPKG_ARCH=$(grep "^headers-amd64[[:space:] ] " debian/config/archmap | grep -v ^# | awk '{print $2}'); \
<infinity>         cd debian/build/linux-source-2.6.15; \
<infinity>                  HEADER_CLEAN_HOOK=/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.15-2.6.15/debian/header-install \
<infinity>                          make-kpkg --stem linux  --append_to_version -9 kernel-headers
<infinity> unknown Debian architecture x86_64, you must specify GNU system type, too at /usr/bin/dpkg-architecture line 214.
<infinity>  /usr/share/kernel-package/rules:1652: *** Error. I do not know where the kernel image goes to [kimagedest undefined]  The usual case for this is that I could not determine which arch or subarch tihs machine belongs to. Please specify a subarch, and try again..  Stop.
<infinity> make[1] : Leaving directory `/build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.15-2.6.15/debian/build/linux-source-2.6.15'
<infinity> make: *** [binary-debs]  Error 2
<fabbione> ah yeah
<fabbione> i know how to fix that
<infinity> Yeah, as do I.  Just frustrating to see it fail during install.
<fabbione> it's a missing line in debian/config/archmap
<infinity> Too bad lamont's not around to feed me his ABI files, so I can include them in the next upload.
<fabbione> i could build on hppa
<fabbione> if you can give me the time to do so
<infinity> Sure, go nuts.  Any of .11, .12, or .13 would be fine, so I can get the ABI file for -9
<infinity> s/file/files/
<fabbione> oh fuck
<fabbione> i need to resync again the local mirror
<fabbione> yeah i am on it..
<fabbione> build test amd64 in the meanwhile
<infinity> <nod>
<infinity> You're not abusing concordia, are you?
<fabbione> i am only at -j10
<fabbione> you can take the rest :)
<infinity> (Zofia's using her amd64, so I can't)
<fabbione> it's almost all in ccache
<fabbione> so cpu is free
<infinity> "only -j10"... Feh.
<fabbione> building now
* infinity scratches his head.
<fabbione> ?
<infinity> I think Ben was confusing kernel arch and KPKG_ARCH here.
<infinity> KPKG_ARCH for x86_64 is amd64, right?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> look at the others :)
<infinity> And KPKG_ARCH for parisc is hppa.
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> no the other way around
<infinity> Yay sanity.
<fabbione> i think
<infinity> No.
<fabbione> i can't remember
<infinity> Kernel arch != KPKG_ARCH.
<infinity> At least, not the way they're used here.
<fabbione> i know
<infinity> parisc is definitely the kernel arch. :)
<fabbione> right
<infinity> (As is x86_64)
<fabbione> amd64-server    amd64
<fabbione> this is correct
<infinity> So, yeah.  I think I'll fix up the generic headers bit to be 3 columns.
<infinity> Actually, not needed, since the 3rd column would match $(arch) anyway.
<infinity> But I guess, on the off chance more kernels get added where $(arch) != KPKG_ARCH, I should do it right.
<infinity> Did sparc build?
<infinity> It should fail in the same spot, unless both sparc and sparc64 are valid values for KPKG_ARCH.
<fabbione> 9.11 is in the archive.. 
<fabbione> the ABI files are in .12
<infinity> 9.12 is where this "fix" was added.
<fabbione> ah
<infinity> So if 9.12 or 9.13 built on sparc, my hypothesis is shot.
<infinity> But I think it should fail, same as it did on amd64.
<fabbione> i dunno... i didn't even try to build it
<infinity> Heh.
<fabbione> since i know you are working on .14
<infinity> How fast is the e3k?
<fabbione> it depends..
<fabbione> when it doesn't crash is fast
<fabbione> but afaik ben did build .12 on the e3k
<fabbione> infinity: may i suggest for the sake of mirrors.. to stop here and let ben fix .14?
<fabbione> also because all these changes are not making it into git
<infinity> I was going to git them just nowish.
<infinity> I'm fine with holding off too, though.  Mainly cause I can't test sparc, though from my reading of kernel-package, I'm pretty sure of how this SHOULD be done.
<fabbione> let's hold it
<fabbione> it's not the end of the world
<fabbione> but if you really want to build kernel pkgs.. i can send you -security :)
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Nah, the only reason I wanted to get it in was because -9 has still not built successfully on amd64, but -meta has (oops), so it's uninstallable.
<infinity> Not really earth-shattering.
<infinity> If you can finish off that hppa build, though, we can get the hppa ABI stuff in, and I'll tidy up some stuff locally here, and Ben can just pull.
<fabbione> linux-image-2.6.15-9-amd64-server_2.6.15-9.11_amd64.deb
<fabbione> dude..
<fabbione> it's there
<fabbione> yeah hppa is building
<infinity> Oh, sorry.  Not "-9 hasn't built", rather ">= -9.12 hasn't built"... The headers in -9.11 were broken, so LRM couldn't build.
<fabbione> ahh ok
<fabbione> i should also go out to buy console cables
<fabbione> i am waiting for warty/amd64 to finish to build
<fabbione> so i can slam hoary on *
<doko> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> doko: i did try to add the amd64-generic kernel to i386
<fabbione> but i am afraid it's not exactly doable
<fabbione> and it's very very hackish
<fabbione> i will give it another shot after i finish the security updates
<fabbione> but i can tell you that it doesn't even compile the first .c
<doko> hmm, strange.
<fabbione> not really
<fabbione> arch/x86_64/Makefile doesn't understand CROSSCOMPILE
<fabbione> and forcing HOSTCC='gcc -m64
<fabbione> makes everything cry
<fabbione> again.. i need to check it more
<fabbione> this was a fast test.. it might be other stuff that needs to be modified
<fabbione> like make-kpkg
<infinity> BenC : I have set myself up on rookery according to the wiki.  Pull at will.
<doko> fabbione, BenC: is there a way to look at debian kernel changelog and say: this upload fixes remote exploits / local exploits (for the breezy-security uploads)?
<fabbione> eh?
<fabbione> isn't zcat /usr/share/doc/linux-image-$(uname -r)/changelog.Debian.gz enough?
<doko> that's not the point. as a sysadmin I may know my local users and schedule a downtime for a reboot. if there are known remote exploits I should be a bit quicker. at a first glance from the changelog, I can't tell if the upload fixes remote exploits
<infinity> Which is why, as a sysadmin, you sibscribe to ubuntu-security-announce, which gives you more detail on this (and other exploits that aren't the kernel)?
<fabbione> doko: exactly. you look at the u-s-a
<fabbione> last time we did try to alling changelog with USN it was a mess of confusion
<fabbione> because USN is written after
<fabbione> with very different working
<fabbione> wording
<fabbione> if you are a sysadm with that kind of paranoia, you also know where to find mitre
<jbailey> BenC: ping?
<BenC> jbailey: pong
<fabbione> hey Ben
<infinity> Morning, Ben.
<infinity> BenC : Pull from my git repo on rookery to see how muhc I hate you.
<BenC> good morning
<BenC> heh, ok
<infinity> (And how much I hate myself for not testing my first change..)
<jbailey> g'morning Ben!
<jbailey> BenC: The asm symlink still seems to be wrong.
<jbailey> In -9.13
<BenC> hmm
<infinity> jbailey : Where does it point?
<jbailey> asm-ppc
<infinity> Woo.
<jbailey> ii  linux-headers- 2.6.15-9.13    Header files related to Linux kernel version
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-9/include$ ls -ald asm lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2005-12-21 07:09 asm -> asm-ppc
<infinity> So the part of -9.12 that broke (and I've fixed in git) is probably still broken anyway.
<fabbione> SCORE
<infinity> (broke, as in "failed to build on amd64")
<BenC> figures my last minute change broke it
<fabbione> you guys ROCK SO MUCH
<fabbione> ;O
<fabbione> BenC: i was wise not to burn your e3k to build .12 :)
<fabbione> btw.. hppa ABI files are almost ready
<infinity> Yay!
<fabbione> i must sleep
<fabbione> be back in 2 hours
<infinity> Have a good nap.
<fabbione> thanks
<BenC> so I guess -9.14 will be uploaded in a few minutes :)
<jbailey> BenC: \o/
<BenC> later fabio
<infinity> BenC : You found the symlink issue?
<BenC> I thought your fixes did that?
<infinity> No, jeff just told me it was wrong.  I just fixed your horrible FTBFS on amd64.
<fabbione> BenC: if you can wait that i am back, i can give you the hppa abi files
<infinity> My fix won't change a thing on powerpc.
<fabbione> up to you
<fabbione> they are almost done
<BenC> I have the ones for .12
<BenC> I saved my final builds this time
<fabbione> ok
<BenC> so I was just missing amd64
<infinity> Oh, spiffy.
* fabbione kills hppa build
<jbailey> I can cheerfully burn my morning on support calls and glibc if you need time on the kernel.
<fabbione> and takes off
<jbailey> I  just want to rid the world of initrd-tools.
<infinity> You and me both.
<jbailey> infinity: I don't consider this an exclusive club.. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: i think i know why .15 did install fine on ia64
* infinity looks closer into this symlink issue.
<fabbione> jbailey: i will confirm my theory later
<infinity> I suppose we could just violently set it manually, if we can't wokr out why it's being broken.
<jbailey> fabbione: Cool. Don't burn any time on it.  I have a working klibc now.
* infinity shudders.
<BenC> infinity: I think your change will fix it
<infinity> It shouldn't.
<BenC> if it doesn't, it means that kernel-package needs fixing
<infinity> powerpc should end up in precisely the same boat.
<BenC> your change should fix amd64 failure
<infinity> yes, it definitely will do that.
<BenC> if we pass powerpc to kernel-package, it should DTRT
<infinity> We already did.
<infinity> So, it's broken. :)
<infinity> Which means a kernel-package bughunt and upload before -9.14, if you don't want to see jbailey cry.
<BenC> make prepare creates the symlink
<BenC> which is in debian/rules:build of the linux-source build
<infinity> Which means the KPKG_ARCH stuff later on was meaningless. :)
<BenC> and the symlink in debian/tmp-headers is ok
<infinity> !
<BenC> the link in the .deb is right too
<infinity> Uhm.
<BenC> heh, the link in my 9.12 .deb is right
<infinity> Oh ,christ, the postinst sets it.
<infinity> $architecture = "ppc" if $architecture eq "powerpc";
* infinity bangs head on table.
<infinity> There's the fix.
<BenC> rofl
<infinity> I'll upload a shiny new kernel-package right now.
<infinity> May as well leave all the current hacks in now, if they work.
<infinity> (and to save face) :)
<BenC> yeah, I'll build-dep on this new kernel package
<infinity> Does 'uname -m' now say powerpc as well?
<infinity> Like, is ppc completely dead?
<jbailey> jbailey@starshine:~$ linux32 uname -m
<jbailey> ppc
<infinity> Hrm.  Should I conditionalise this to a specific kernel version?
<infinity> Or do we care about make-kpkg working on older kernels?
<jbailey> I suspect it changes enough with initramfs tweaks, etc. that it's unlikely to work right on older kernels anyway.
<infinity> Fair enough.
<infinity> kernel-package AWAY.
<infinity> BenC : 9.001ubuntu10 for your build-dep.
<BenC> you uploaded?
<infinity> Yup.
<BenC> did you get the one for src.postinst aswell?
<infinity> Yup.
<BenC> ok
<infinity> rgrep loves me.
<BenC> it's a race then, because I uploaded too :)
<infinity> Hah.
* BenC bets he loses though
<infinity> You probably beat me, due to my shitty upstream. :)
<infinity> I started the upload 5 minutes ago, finished when I gave you the version number.
* infinity kicks Australia in the nuts.
<infinity> Oh, I win.
<infinity> One REJECT for Ben.
<infinity> Hrm, is there a way to avoid this "foo same as branch bar" on every "git pull"?
<infinity> (Or am I not supposed to be using "pull" to keep up to date?... Yay, newbieism)
<BenC> you can delete everything from .git/refs/heads except origin and master
<BenC> damnit
<BenC> concordia is buckling under fabio's build
<BenC> gonna take a bit to get the upload ready
<infinity> Big shock there.
<infinity> If you use -j50, you'll fork hard enough to steal some of his -j10, probably.. <smirk>
<BenC> only thing my build is doing is dpkg-deb --build :)
<infinity> Anyhow, as long as you remember all the ABI files this time, it should be good to go.
<BenC> he's doing -j150 :)
<infinity> You're kidding..
* infinity shakes his head.
<BenC> no, load is 170
<CataEnry> hi all :)
<infinity> Fabio : concordia is a SHARED MACHINE, dude.
<BenC> infinity: do you have the hppa 9.13 abi files?
<BenC> guess I can use the .12 ones
<infinity> BenC : Unless something when horribly wrong, cp -a 12 13
<infinity> s/when/went/
<infinity> I did that on the arches where 13 didn't build.
<zul> heylo
<infinity> (Actually, I did it for all arches, but diffed the ones that did build)
<BenC> .12 only failed to build on amd64, correct?
<BenC> or .13 I mean
<infinity> Both, even.
<infinity> For different reasons.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-9.14 uploaded (The "Adam Adulterated the Awesome Build Architecture" release)
<BenC> there she blows
<BenC> hopefully this isn't a total flop like .12 :)
<infinity> And 13...
<infinity> Flopping is fun.
<BenC> it will be dep-wait for awhile though
<BenC> atleast kernel-package is arch-indep, so it doesn't have to build everywhere :)
<infinity> It's already uploaded.
<infinity> Will be in the :03 cron.daily.
<infinity> Which is when linux-source gets in.
<infinity> So no dep-wait.
<BenC> cool
<zul> oi...how many kernels are you going upload this week?
<infinity> 37.
<infinity> Ish.
<BenC> I've done more uploads today for ubuntu than I've done for Debian in the past 3 years
* infinity laughs.
<zul> lol
<zul> *sigh* i need openswan or freeswan now
<zul> freaking work..
* infinity cries.
<infinity> BenC : Either I didn't push correctly, or you didn't pull my debian/rules changes...
<infinity> Oh, or I'm looking at the log for -9.13
* infinity stops sweating.
<infinity> Christ, that scared me.
* infinity tailed a log on the wrong buildd.
<zul> wheee...nagios you buggy pita
<BenC> yay, git 1.0.0 released
<zul> yahoo..
<pappan> BenC: hi
<jbailey> And now for my next magic trick:  Recovering my box now that it seems unwilling to load the USB keyboard drivers!
<jbailey> Nope, it seems to be udev that's lost it.
<jbailey> *sigh*
<jbailey> No network card either.
<BenC> is udev giving you an error?
<BenC> somethng about get_message failing?
<pappan> BenC: hi
<BenC> hello
<pappan> BenC: i am a newbie to kernel programming
<jbailey> BenC: It's all hidden by usplash.
<jbailey> BenC: I don't think I can turn that off from yaboot.
<BenC> jbailey: debug might do ti
<pappan> are there anything in the TODO list for which i may be eligible for
<jbailey> BenC: 'kay, lemme try that.
<jbailey> Right now it's sitting at an "X can't load" prompt. =)
<jbailey> Hmm
<BenC> pappan: most of the bug reports we have left are either waiting for more information (need to be verified against dapper flight2) or very complicated
<jbailey> The other thing I could do is maybe use a recovery CD to force the network card to load so that I at least have ssh.
<jbailey> BenC: Would that error go into a log file at all?
<pappan> ok 
<BenC> jbailey: it should, I can't remember
<BenC> for my sparc64 it failed to moun the rootfs because it didn't load sd_mod
<BenC> I think maybe scsi is builtin on ppc though
<jbailey> 'kay.  I don't think debug will be enough to kill usplash.
<jbailey> Oh, it's definetly making it as far as X almost loading.
<jbailey> But the usual plug things: network, usb aren't getting loaded at all.
<lamont> so what abi files do we need for hppa, anyway?
<fabbione> lamont: none.. we managed to get them bulded in 3 places :)
<lamont> sigh
<lamont> at any rate, the signing should be dealt with for linux-*
<lamont> if we find more excess-length binary: lines, I'll have to add them to the workaround
<fabbione> i think the kernel is the only left
<fabbione> X is not monocrappic anymore
<jbailey> lamont!  I need your help sometime soon. =)
<jbailey> BenC: 'kay.  I hardcoded the network driver in /etc/modules so I can poke at the machine in any way that you care for me to.
<lamont> jbailey: sup
<lamont> ?
<BenC> jbailey: sounds like a udev issue, so I suggest checking that first
<jbailey> lamont: Can you point me to a good resource on ia64 asm coding?
<BenC> jbailey: stop udevd and start it in debug mode
<jbailey> BenC: I agree.  I'll dig through there.
<lamont> jbailey: I know they exist... I've been meaning to track me down a copy....
* lamont goes to ask
<jbailey> lamont: There are some constructs that don't make any sense to me that appear to be loading a register with the contents of itself.
<BenC> jbailey: maybe it is loading the registers with the contents of the memory where the register points to?
<lamont> jbailey: Itanium Architecture for Programmers, by James S Evans and Gregory L Trimper
* lamont makes a note to get himself a copy after after the christmas break
<jbailey> BenC: Entirely possible.  I just hate guessing. =)
<jbailey> lamont: Do you know if it's soft-copy available, or just DT format?
<lamont> dunno
<lamont> DT format?
<jbailey> DeadTree
<lamont> ah, ok
<lamont> I imagine that digging around the intel and/or HP sites should uncover a few online docs on the subject, but I expect that much of the stuff is still someone's revenue generator, and therefore DT-only
<jbailey> Mmm, yeah.
<jbailey> Hmm, I could check safari, too.  I had forgotten about that.
<jbailey> Since I dont' imagine that the demand for people who can code ia64 asm is all *that* high, I'm not inclined to spend alot of money to just fix klibc. =)
<lamont> "intel will send him the reference manuals for free
<lamont> "lamont: or you can get PDFs from the website
<jbailey> Ooo, do they still do that?
<jbailey> COol.
<lamont> apparenlty
* lamont disappears for the day
<jbailey> lamont: Thanks. =)
<jbailey> Interesting.  Something seems to be causing udevd to die.
<jbailey> when I removed the /dev/.udev/queue directory, restarted udevd and reran udevplug, it all went fine.
<jbailey> Given that my 'old' image is pointing to -8, which did work, I think it's not a kernel problem, but something got eaten in the power failure.
<jbailey> Anyhow, will hack later.  Need food and then have customers to call.
<fabbione> BenC: the diffstat is not difficult to get
<zul> customers whats that?
<BenC> fabbione: give me a few minutes
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> i need to smoke and soon to stop
<fabbione> it has been a way too long day
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> there is a 4th point
<fabbione> all of them are against breezy
<fabbione> nobody reported against hoary/warty
<fabbione> not that somebody is still using them.. but well
<fabbione> BenC: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/diffstats
<fabbione> from that diffstat is only missing the sparc fix from davem
<fabbione> but that's sparc specific
<fabbione> so it can't influence k7/k8
<fabbione> and 2 most intrusive patches have been backed out for testing
<fabbione> one at a time.. so it might also be a combinantion
* fabbione goes to wash dishes
<fabbione> BenC: i will be back after dinner
<fabbione> in an hour or two
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> i didn't spend 5 minutes with my wife all day
<zul> she must be cranky
<jbailey> \o/ the asm link is now correct. =)
<BenC> thank goodness
<jbailey> HATE KBUILD
<jbailey> BenC: Do you know the people working on include/asm-powerpc?
<jbailey> BenC: asm-powerpc/signal.h isn't usable for user application because types.h defines BITS_PER_WORD only ifdef KERNEL
<jbailey> BenC: It looks like the simplest thing is to patch it to just define it as 32 or 64 depending on __powerpc64__
<jbailey> The other option is that I could get around to fixing lkh to Just Work with klibc.  But that's a multi-day project.
<fabbione> BenC: i just published 6 kernels on people
<fabbione> each of them add one security patch on top of -9-
<fabbione> i think that's the easiest
<fabbione> 6 is basically -9.23
<fabbione> 1 is -10.24 minus one patch
<BenC> jbailey: if you have a patch to fix it up, I'll take it
<BenC> fabbione: ok
<jbailey> BenC: Well, if you know the people doing the work, it would be nice to ask them what they intend.  But otherwise, I can punt you a patch that will work.
<BenC> benh I suspect
<zul> laster
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-27
<cliebow> hi: ogra suggested i ask here..using 2.6.12-10-386 no /dev/video* devices are created..lsusb shows a quickcam..quickcam and videodev are loaded modules..i made my own /dev/video* and a simlink to /dev/video0..but still get no such device..you guys have a ny suggestions?
<crimsun> which device?
<cliebow> it is a connectix corp quickcam.
<cliebow> i compiled the module for it
<cliebow> im one of the ltsp guys
<crimsun> lsusb -v -> pastebin, please
<crimsun> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cliebow> i p-asted..dont see it here.6005
<crimsun> 0478:0001, hmm.
<crimsun> anyway you could provide -v output?
<cliebow> have prob with that..says cant get hub description
<cliebow> ohh
<cliebow> ohh
<cliebow> that help?
<cliebow> 6006
<crimsun> yep, thanks, sec.
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure you need a the vc-specific driver
<crimsun> s/a the/the/
<cliebow> i see..il google for that andpress on then..thanks a heap
<crimsun> cliebow: out of curiosity, what does dmesg say regarding the quickcam?
<cliebow> sugg on easiest cam to work with?
<cliebow> take a sec
<cliebow> usbcore:registered new driver quickcam
<cliebow> id happily buy one i knew would more or less jusgt work
<cliebow> no other clues
<crimsun> hmm, so no other info regarding quickcam in dmesg?
<cliebow> i could nt see anything else..still poikng
<cliebow> sbalneaves has used the same durn thing in ubuntu...dont get it..i donr know what builds /dev/video*
<crimsun> the quickcam kernel module will cause /dev/video* to be enumerated
<cliebow> maybe i screwed up the compile..thougt all went well..
<crimsun> no, it's not the compile. It's either a completely different model with an obscure vendor/product id, or something else
<cliebow> ill find something else if this still barfs..thanks for trying
<crimsun> it looks like you'll need to pull from cvs head (usb-quickcam-vc)
<cliebow> ahh ha
<cliebow> ahh from cvs
<crimsun> then apply a patch (http://projects.troy.rollo.name/quickcam-vc/diffs-cvs-20050426.patch) against the cvs head checkout
<crimsun> then compile that driver against linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cliebow> a patch to the cvs head source then
<cliebow> pull it from source forge then?
<crimsun> yep
<cliebow> got the patch..unsure how to pull the source code
<crimsun> cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/usb-quickcam-vc login && cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/usb-quickcam-vc co -P qcamvc
<crimsun> the diff is against the qcamvc/linux_2.6 sourc
<crimsun> +e
<crimsun> you'll also need to hack qcamvc.c a bit for the remap_page_range() obsoletion
<cliebow> wow...ill give er a try..got to put the roast in..
<cliebow> let you know if i get anywhere..8)
<crimsun> I'll walk you through it
<crimsun> I've compiled it, but I can't test it because I lack the hardware
<crimsun> cliebow: here's a diff you can apply against a fresh checkout: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/qcamvc.patched.diff
<cliebow> very good!!
<crimsun> cliebow: the diff on my Web site combines the colourspace patches and the compilation diff; it compiles with gcc-3.4 and linux-headers-$(uname -r) on Breezy
<cliebow> wow..
<cliebow> ill have tocheck that $CC=gcc-3.4
<crimsun> you'll need to run ''make modules'' from qcamvc/linux_2.6
<crimsun> probably want to ''make install'' as well; the module to load is qcamvc_usb
<cliebow> alright..the patch in same directory as qcamvc.c i suppose
<crimsun> if you pass -d to patch, sure
<crimsun> otherwise you need to be in qcamvc/
<crimsun> hopefully that will get you going with it
<cliebow> patch -p0 qcmvc.patched.diff
<cliebow> patch -p0 qcamvc.patched.diff
<crimsun> patch -p1 < qcamvc.patched.diff
<cliebow> patch -p1  <qcamvc.patched.diff
<cliebow> whoops
<cliebow> patched
<cliebow> 8~)
<crimsun> yep, now just export CC=gcc-3.4 && make modules
<cliebow> wow
<cliebow> and pop the .o files somewhere?
<crimsun> ''sudo make install''
<crimsun> then you'll probably want to ''sudo depmod -e''
<cliebow> then modprobe?
<crimsun> ''sudo modprobe qcamvc_usb''
<cliebow> that went asd well
<crimsun> now check if you have /dev/video*
<rtcm> BenC: just installed 2.6.15-9-385 and my sis performance problem continues
<rtcm> *386
<cliebow> hmm.doesnt look good..maybe rmmod all the crap i put in and start fromscratch
<crimsun> cliebow: yeah, modprobe -r all those (including qcamvc*)
<cliebow> still no /dev/video..but i think ill reboot and start fresh
<cliebow> still no /dev/video*..but i think ill reboot and start fresh
<cliebow> Hey: i got /dev/video0
<crimsun> excellent.
<crimsun> it should register such in dmesg, too.
<cliebow> modprobe will insert the module at boot when i reboot
<cliebow> ?
<cliebow> ok killing this sucker..bbl!!crimsun thanks for taking the time...owe you a cold one or two if there is another ubz..heh prob be in Guatemala or somewhere
<rtcm> BenC: just added the comment on the bug
<crimsun> cliebow: it should, yes.
<cliebow> crimsun: i did get gqcam to start..i got a bright green square..canorama still refuses torecognize the dev/video0..but i got a start!
<crimsun> cliebow: might need to check the permissions on /dev/video0 then.
<cliebow> k
<cliebow> 660
<crimsun> user:group ?
<crimsun> (root:video ?)
<cliebow> yes root:video
<crimsun> hmm, that should be fine then.
<cliebow> i got a fuzzt image in gnomemeeting so i am on a rll
<crimsun> :)
<crimsun> unfortunately I'm not very much assistance beyond this
<cliebow> no so fuzzy
<cliebow> you did a hell of a job..most pleased to meet you..
<crimsun> ditto.
<cliebow> putting supper on the table...g night!!
<crimsun> 'night
<cjb> Evenin'.
<cjb> airlied++ # "if your needs are better served by the flagship X product, XFree86, far be it from us to allow the door to hit you in the ass on the way out.."
<fabbione> morning
<crimsun> morning
<pappan> BenC: hi
<CataEnry> hi all
* CataEnry is away: I'm busy
<fabbione> BenC: -> ubuntu-meeting
<BenC> doh!
<fabbione> :)
<zul> heylo
<pappan> how do i get the ubuntu kernel source from my linux machine
<jbailey> pappan: We'll tell you if you promise to keep your client from cycling every 15 minutes all night again... =)
<pappan> jbailey: really i am trying to fix it
<pappan> but not sure what is causing the problem
<jbailey> pappan: Well, alright then.  With all Ubuntu apps, apt-get source will give you the source to what made the pacakge, and apt-get build-dep will install all the dependancies you need to build it.
<jbailey> pappan: If you install 'devscripts', then you can just go into the directory, twiddle it a bit and then type "debuild" and have it build.
<jbailey> That's generically true for all Ubuntu and Debian packages.
<jbailey> pappan: Your firewall it probably causing your connection to timeout after 15m of inactivity.
<jbailey> You might be able ot set your IRC client or something to do keepalives.
<pappan> jbailey: ty
<pappan> i will try to fix it
<pappan> bye catch you all later
<zul> how ironic...
<zul> jbailey: heh...last night i was playing soccer and i was howling in pain
<jbailey> zul: Still upset over losing the hockey game?
<zul> jbailey: no i got bagged with the soccer ball
<BenC> ouch
<zul> yeah..
<zul> i didnt feel like doing much after that
<zul> but i did score a goal off that rebound
<jbailey> *lol*
<BenC> zul: it's all about sacrifice :)
<jbailey> "I'd give my left nut to score a OUCH!"
<zul> BenC: my wife wasnt impressed we are trying to start a family and she was concerned for once ;0
<jbailey> zul: Tell her you're just culling the weak ones. =)
<zul> lol
<BenC> zul: lol
<BenC> my wife doesn't get concerned anymore since we have 3 kids
<zul> at least im not pissing blood yet
<BenC> she says things like "I hope they get chopped off", which tends to scare me
<jbailey> BenC: vasectomies halt male pattern baldness.
<BenC> "Just leave the important part"
<BenC> jbailey: no shit??!?!
<jbailey> BenC: Yeah, lowers testosterone production usually enough to stop it.
<jbailey> It won't reverse it at all, though.
<BenC> hmm...need to look into that then
<zul> hair club for men works as well
<zul> my wife is suppose to have an appointment today to get her ovaries checked today as well.. fun fun i hear
<cjb`> How old were you both when you had your first kid, OOI?
<zul> cjb`: still working on number one
<cjb`> Ah.  :)
<zul> im 30 btw
<cjb`> 'kay.
<cjb`> I'm 24, my wife's 26, and she wants lots of kids and thinks she needs to start soon.  ;-)
<fabbione> cjb`: and she is right to start soon
<cjb`> Well, not that soon; it's obvious that I'm too young, and she's too still-in-grad-school.  But I think she certainly wants to have started by the time she's 30.
<cjb`> fabbione: You think so?
<fabbione> yes
<CataEnry> hi all :)
<cjb`> I guess I'm holding her back by being younger.  Oh well.
<fabbione> cjb`: well the woman should have her first baby no later than 30
<fabbione> that's what they suggest at least
<fabbione> specially if you plan to have a soccer team
<cjb`> Yes, I agree with that.
<cjb`> But I'd rather it be closer to 30 such that I'm at least on the other side of 25.  :)
<BenC> cjb: I was 24 when I had my first
<BenC> and I'm glad I wasn't any older
<BenC> you don't want to be 50 with a kid graduating :)
<BenC> of course, I'll be 49 when my youngest is graduating
<cjb`> Gosh.
<cjb`> I just turned 24.  I wonder what has to happen before I feel vaguely ready to have kids.
<BenC> you have to balance the years before kids with the years after...you don't want to be so old you can't enjoy the time after your kids grow up
<cjb`> OOI, did you have a stable job/feel like you were able to be financially responsible for a kid yet?
<BenC> not really
<BenC> having a kid forced me into responsibility (mentally)
<cjb`> Ah.
<BenC> usually kids tend to make you ready, rather then you being ready for kids :)
<cjb`> *nod* Okay.  Thanks!
<jbailey> fabbione: There's no real reason to make sure you're before 30.  You'll have a lower chance of getting past the first three months, but not dramatically.
<BenC> it's a personal decision everyone has to make for themsevles
<BenC> no time is right for everybody
<fabbione> jbailey: that's not the only reason
<cjb`> It looks like I have another two years or so, unless a kid comes along unplanned, 'cause we're waiting for my wife to finish grad school.  But it sounds like I'd be weird for feeling like it's a "good" time to have kids and that I was ready for the responsibility, which is reassuring.  :)
<jbailey> fabbione: Health wise, doctors here say it doesn't really matter now.  I can't remember what the numbers are, but a large percentage of women in N. America now have their first child after 30.
<jbailey> cjb`: From what I've heard, 9 months is a good amout of warm up time to psych yourself up for it. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: the thing that the doc told us is that the woman body reacts better in recovering after the prgnacy
<jbailey> Well, somewhere between 6 and 8 depending on when you figure it out. =)
<cjb`> jbailey: That's fine if you only want to have one.  If you're aiming for four, starting at 30 means you're getting towards the end of your fertility after a few.
<BenC> cjb: yeah, when my wife and I decided to have our first, I was thought "great, more reason to have sex", and didn't really think through the consequences, but I don't regret it :)
<cjb`> Hah.
<fabbione> ahah
<jbailey> fabbione: Right.  You want to be generally good health to recover well.
<BenC> actually I thought, "hell yeah, no birth control, and I don't have to pull out"
<fabbione> jbailey: exactly..
<cjb`> BenC: How many are you planning on?
<jbailey> *four*?
<cjb`> !
<BenC> 3 is our limit, which makes us done
<jbailey> I think if we have two kids, I'm heading for the doctors office. =)
<cjb`> *sigh* My wife grew up with three siblings, and thinks it was great and her kids should have so many siblings too.
<BenC> grandparents want us to try for a fourth to see if we can get a girl, but they'll have to look elsewhere
<BenC> I only had one brother (twin)
* fabbione heads out for dinner
<BenC> my dad has a single sister, and my mom was with 3 siblings (same with my wife)
<jbailey> I have one sister, 5 yrs older.
<BenC> so single kid was out of the question
<cjb`> Yeah, one brother for me too.  He's six years older, we aren't so close.
<BenC> later fabio
<BenC> my brohter and I weren't so close either, even being twins
<cjb`> So I can see her point about having siblings closer to your age around, at least.
<cjb`> Interesting.  I don't think I've ever known any twins.
<BenC> we had different friends, and did nothing but argue :)
<BenC> even now he's a bastard and I don't really talk to him often except around holidays
* BenC should be nicer, its christmas
<cjb`> Heh.
<cjb`> Is he a programmer too?
<BenC> somewhat, he's more into online presence and marketing
<BenC> he's the manager type I always scoff :)
<cjb`> :)
<zul> BenC: ditto...everything but the twin part
<cjb`> I like my brother, we're just very different.  (For example, I'm married at 24, and he's never with the same girlfriend for too long at 29.  :)
<zul> my brother is evil
<cjb`> Wow, evil's a pretty strong word.  Is he a spammer?  :)
<zul> no just general evilness
<zul> *sigh* i have to go to the hospital later..
<cjb`> Weird.  Trying to use nvidia under LRM under 2.6.15-9 gives "libc_wrapper error: passed invalid FILE handle to xf86fprintf" when I start X.
<BenC> does it not work, or just an error?
<cjb`> That's a fatal error, X dies.
<cjb`> It could be the userspace glx stuff, though, I'm not saying it's the kernel.  Weird that the error doesn't show up on Google.
<mkrufky> BenC: I saw you pulled from Linus' tree two hours ago.... you JUST missed a alsa/oss collision bugfix patch for saa7134 (hybrid v4l/dvb) ....
<mkrufky> you can either pull it next time, or pull from either Mauro's tree Linus' tree again
<BenC> I'll be pulling again
<mkrufky> ok cool... thanx
<zul> hey guys
<BenC> yo zul
<BenC> "There is only zul"
<zul> except the french guy who takes my nick when im not here
<zul> bastards..
<AcidPils> hi
<AcidPils> BenC: i found a little typo in the readme for the acx module 
<BenC> major "wrong command" typo, or minor "speling" typo?
<AcidPils> wrong command
<AcidPils> fw_version
<BenC> ah, do a bug report for me please
<AcidPils> k
<BenC> on linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15
<BenC> infinity probably wont be back till next year, so I don't want to forget about it
<BenC> actually, just linux-restricted-modules is fine
<AcidPils> hmm.. i had a soloution, but i cant remember the right command :o
<AcidPils> BenC: 21423
<BenC> firmware_ver
<BenC> modinfo acx will show you
<AcidPils> ah, nice command, didn't know that till now
<AcidPils> *bugreport update*
<BenC> already did it :)
<AcidPils> me too ;) 
<AcidPils> *undo*
<BenC> need to test latest build
<AcidPils> if he will come back?
<zul> hey lamont__ 
<TheMuso> Merry Christmas to you. Hope you have an enjoyable Christmas where ever
<TheMuso> you are.
<AcidPils> christmas... hmmm... need some gifts
<lamont__> howdy zul
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-28
<zul> BenC: ping
<BenC> zul: pong
<zul> you didnt merge my hotplug stuff yet?
<BenC> not yet, but I'll try to get it tonight or tomorrow
<zul> cool no problem..
<zul> If i dont bug you tomorrow have a good christmas ;)
<zul> for #9891 i think we should just blacklist it
<zul> and #10834 is finally back in my test tree ill put in my clean tree when i get a test compile going tomorrow
<BenC> ok
<BenC> if you are working on any bugs, how about adding "zul" to the whiteboard?
<BenC> I've been (ab)using the whiteboard for custom tags
<zul> sure that would be easier
<BenC> I can just hear the users.."My bug got zul'd, anyone know what that means? Did I do something wrong?"
<zul> hehehehe...
<zul> add it to status whiteboard field?\
<zul> uh nevermind
<zul> sybase is making me stupid
<BenC> hehe
<jbailey> "The Keymaster has your bugs now"
<fabbione> jbailey: hahaha
<BenC> new alternative_smp code has been pushed if anyone wants to test it
<fabbione> BenC: i am grabbing from git right now
<fabbione> BenC: did you try to run pounder21?
<cjb`> *sigh*
<cjb`> kitten is missing.  gone more than two hours.  coyotes outside.
<JaneW> cjb`: shame :(
<makx> anyone tried newest klibc upstream kbuild?
<jbailey> makx: I'm hacking on klibc's build to do things that I want.  I chatted with hpa yesterday about the changes I'm working on and he likes them all.
<jbailey> Amusingly enough, apparnetly klibc is still targetted to be included in the kernel itself.
<jbailey> kernel build, rather.
<makx> yes it seems so
<jbailey> That's why they just finished the change to kbuild.
<zul> hey
<BenC> good morning
<zul> how is it going?
<zul> god bless you ccache
<BenC> it's going well
<BenC> the new alternative_smp code seems stable
<BenC> and I just finished porting it to amd64
<zul> cool...im just doing a test build
<BenC> it's been running all night on my P4, and I did a full kernel build (X running, GL screen saver)
<zul> how does it work?
<zul> ...from a users perspective
<BenC> same as before
<BenC> except it takes care of more cases
<BenC> like complete functions that would normally be one-liners in UP
<BenC> and also, if you happen to use cpu hotplug, and boot with one cpu, it will switch back to smp if you hotplug another cpu
<BenC> also, it takes care of modules, which the old code didn't do so well
<zul> neat
<zul> well my patches new patches build ill push them later
<BenC> ok
<zul> working on the dbg stuff now
<BenC> my entire tree is pushed if you want to make sure things are synced
<zul> sure i have to sync my trees first..
<zul> all the developers at work are getting drunk and playing poker..i was the first one out :(
<BenC> hehe
<jbailey> zul: Not good at drinking, or not good at playing poker?
<zul> well both today
<jbailey> I suggest you practice then. =)
<jbailey> Start with the easy one.  Have another beer. =)
<zul> hehe
<jbailey> Are there any filesystems that support capabilities rather than just the sticky bit?
<slushpupie> jbailey: what sort of capabilities do you mean?
<jbailey> slushpupie: Like being able to set ping so that it saw CAP_NET_RAW at startup automatically.  That way it doesn't need to be suid root.
<slushpupie> sounds like selinux stuff.  With selinux you can use any filesystem that supports extended attributes I believe 
<jbailey> Right.  I'm not looking for something that complete.
<jbailey> BenC: Around?  I'm wondering if you know, it git, how to just pull the include/ subdir from Linus' tree?
<zul> right im off...
<zul> c ya later folks
<BenC> jbailey: don't think you can do that
<BenC> git tree's are like a cumlative thing
<jbailey> Ah, okay
<jbailey> I was hoping to just checkout part of the tree and have it all Just Work.
<jbailey> Hmm.  bzr and git don't do that, despite svn and cvs doing it well.
<jbailey> Perhaps I'll snivel at the bzr folks.
<AcidPils> hi all
<AcidPils> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/1060  <-- bugreport? or just m coincidence?
<BenC> nvidia?
<AcidPils> ati
<BenC> fglrx?
<AcidPils> jupp
<BenC> it says tainted, and it's probably a conflict with fglrx and the new mm code in 2.6.15
<BenC> since the crash came from Xorg, then the only thing you can do is complain to ATI
<AcidPils> ati... i hate them really
<AcidPils> they just make new versions for stable kernels :/
<BenC> yeah, well, you'll have a stable 2.6.15 within a day or two :)
<AcidPils> and in 3 or 4 weeks a new ati module...
<BenC> I'm sure they have something working internally, they just don't want to release it yet in case Linus makes a last minute breaker
* AcidPils prays to $deity
<jbailey> BenC: Are we getting a 2.6.15 christmas release?
<BenC> that's the rumor
<jbailey> Cool.
<jbailey> Then you get the joy of deciding what to backport.
<jbailey> Lucky you. =)
<BenC> when linus dropped rc6 he said something along the lines of "looks like we'll have a 2.6.15 fir christmas"
<BenC> hehe
<jbailey> That was remarkably quick though.
<BenC> I think the new release process is working very well
<jbailey> Well, once is not success. =)
<jbailey> Alhough if they keep this up, do you think you'll try and push for the end-of-cycle release next time, or just play conservative?
<BenC> I'd rather do like we are and let it harden up a bit
<BenC> less chance for having to do security updates one week after our release :)
<BenC> after 2.6.15 is released, I'll make a branch for dapper and follow 2.6.15.y, and then keep head following linus so dapper+1 will be easier to start
<jbailey> Cool.
<BenC> should be able to push a new kernel in as soon as dapper+1 opens
<jbailey> Nice.
<zul> hey
<zul> is it just me or is bugzilla slow?
<jbailey> Do you mean in general or just now?
<zul> just now
<jbailey> It's fine here.
<zul> stupid rogers
<zul> meh...ill be back later..
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-29
<BenC> now I'm in the christmas spirit
<BenC> couple of Eggnog+Capt-Morgan's put anyone in the holiday mood
<jbailey> BenC: Mmm.  I'm driving tonight, but perhaps I'll do something similar when I get home.
<zul> heylo
<AcidPils> frohe weihnachten/merry christmas 
<_sparrow> Hello channel. Can someone help me with hyper-threading support?
<zul> merry christmas guys..
<lamont> fabbione_vac: what about having the amd64 kernel build upload arch=amd64, i386 :-)
<_sparrow> hello channel. can somenbody help me with some questions about hyper-threading?
<BenC> just ask the question
<BenC> but by the sounds of it, your question probably belongs in #ubuntu
<_sparrow> hello BenC, thank you. I'm using a intel pentium 4 3 Ghz with HT. A smtp-kernel is installed and the system is finding 2 CPUs. But in /var/log messages, the kernel says: CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled.
<BenC> right, it's disabled by default because of security issues
<BenC> to enable it, add ht=on to the kernel command line
<_sparrow> BenC: i tried ht=on, but the same message appears in /var/log/messages. so i'm confused.
<BenC> var/log/messages does not get reset on boot, so you are probably seeing the old messages
<BenC> check dmesg instead
<BenC> dmesg | grep Hyper-Threading
<_sparrow> i've checked the timestamp of the message, it was after reboot/kernel-load.
<BenC> are you booted with ht=on right now?
<_sparrow> no, i haven't. I will restart the system and come back. hope i was not blind.
<_sparrow> BenC: Forget everything i've said.... seems i was blind... or stupid. sorry.
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-30
<BenC> no problem...happy hyper-threading :)
<_sparrow> yeah, and happy xmas ;) lot of thanks to you!
<BenC> you too
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<ogra_ibook> ogra@edubuntu:~/bcm_bastel/ieee80211softmac-20051225$ make make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-9-powerpc/build M=/home/ogra/bcm_bastel/ieee80211softmac-20051225 modules
<ogra_ibook> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-powerpc/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<ogra_ibook> why does it look for 3.4 ??
<mjg59> Because that's what the kernel is compiled with?
<ogra_ibook> nope
<ogra_ibook> not according to dmesg
<ogra_ibook> [    0.000000]  Linux version 2.6.15-9-powerpc (buildd@ross) (gcc version 4.0.3 20051204 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.2-5ubuntu2)) #1 Wed Dec 21 14:21:07 UTC 2005
<mjg59> You're building against the wrong headers
<mjg59> 2.6.12-9 isn't 2.6.15-9
<ogra_ibook> eeek
<ogra_ibook> silly me, thanks :-D
<zul> this portble dvd player i got for christmas is cool
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-12-31
<fabbione_vac> lamont__: i guess that's the way, but we need to decide how to build it
<fabbione_vac> building amd64 on i386 is the clean but difficult way
<cjb`> 'lo all.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-01-01
<rtcm> BenC: are you around ?
<BenC> yeah
<rtcm> BenC: i'm the guy from the sis performance problem
<BenC> oh, hey
<rtcm> i've really found the problem now
<rtcm> and even sort of fixed it
<rtcm> at least for me
<BenC> ok, let's hear it :)
<rtcm> is seems that loading vga16fb was killing my performance
<BenC> do you recall the bug number?
<rtcm> loading vesafb with the .12 kernel is ok
<rtcm> but loading either vga16fb or vesafb with the .15 kernel is crap
<rtcm> #20545
<rtcm> but, it happens that the author of the X driver is also the author of sisfb which works quite good
<rtcm> i changed the usplash hook and init script to load sisfb instead of vga16fb and all is  good even on .15 :-)
<rtcm> and sisfb even autodetects the size os my LCD giving me a really nice 1400x1050 console
<BenC> do you have UseFB in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<BenC> or something similar
<rtcm> nope
<rtcm>  I use the sis driver
<BenC> I know you use sis
<BenC> but that doesn't mean it doesn't use the framebuffer
<BenC> please paste your the section called "Device" from xorg.conf
<rtcm> hmm, guess not, but Thomas should know about that
<rtcm> there's some crap commented there
<rtcm> i'll put it all here anyway
<rtcm> Section "Device" Identifier      "Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS) 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Disp Driver          "sis" BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<rtcm> Option "EnableSiSCtrl" "true"
<rtcm> #       Option "UseSSE" "yes" Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
<rtcm> #       Option "MergedFBAuto" "on"
<rtcm> #       Option "CRT2Position" "LeftOf"
<rtcm> #       Option "MetaModes" "1024x768-1400x1050"
<rtcm> #       Option "CRT2HSync" "30-67"
<rtcm> #       Option "CRT2VRefresh" "50-75"
<rtcm> EndSection
<rtcm> but you get the idea
<rtcm> damn
<rtcm> I only have EXA and sisctrl enabled
<BenC> what is sisctrl?
<BenC> (brb)
<rtcm> is a utility developed by the driver's author to tweak various things in the driver
<rtcm> you can check the site: http://winischhofer.at/linuxsispart1.shtml#23
<BenC> any chance that any of that stuff is causing the problem?
<BenC> maybe try without any extra options, just use the default config?
<BenC> if the fb driver is causing this, then I really want to lean toward it being a sis X driver bug
<BenC> because it should have no affect
<rtcm> actually i already tried without EXA, it is the same, only EXA feels faster, though the benchmarks are the same
<BenC> for example, it has no affect on my ATI or nvidia systems
<rtcm> sisctrl I think is totally unrelated, but I can try
<rtcm> BenC: i'll report in the author's "bug tracker" aka the SIS Forum :-)
<rtcm> guess you can close the bug, or maybe i'll ask Thomas to comment there again
<BenC> I've updated the ubuntu bug and reassigned to the sis driver
<BenC> thanks for being so diligent in findin the cause :)
<rtcm> ok with me, thanks for the pointers
* cjb yawns.
<fabbione> BenC: please pull from my archive when you can. Changes: new OCFS2 from the splitted oracle git tree and a simple patch to make thermal_adt746x a bit more quite in dmesg (ppc only)
<zul> morning
<BenC> fabbione: ok
<BenC> zul: good morning
<fabbione> hey guys
<zul> BenC: morning how was your christmas
<BenC> was good except for getting a stomache virus about noon on christmas day
<zul> oh that sucks...hey fabbione 
<BenC> my wife, my brother-in-law, his wife, and I all got sick
<fabbione> BenC: suckage
<zul> hehe
<fabbione> BenC: do you have lrm for the k8 test kernel?
<BenC> fabbione: not yet
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> if you manage to build it, i can test it
<fabbione> but i can't without lrm
<fabbione> otherwise here nothing works
<BenC> if you could just boot with it, I'd be happy
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> sure
<fabbione> i can do that
<zul> BenC: that network bug with the linksys card uses the tulip module
<BenC> which bug number is that?
<zul> 21487
<fabbione> BenC: you should read the last comments on 20771
<BenC> fabbione: from adam?
<fabbione> BenC: no the one from the guy that did test one of the kernels (#6) and still fail.. where #6 is only a rebuild of -9-
<fabbione> with only the sparc specific patch applied.
<fabbione> i mean 100% sparc specific
<zul> so debian dropped sparc support?
<BenC> right
<BenC> zul: what?!
<fabbione> zul: uh?
<zul> i was reading in some guys blog
<BenC> not that I've seen
<BenC> fabbione: yeah, I saw that...I'm wondering if it's tool chain related
<fabbione> that's why i asked logs
<fabbione> for all the builds
<fabbione> if we can prove a discrepancies in the chroot
<zul> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2005/12/msg00013.html
<fabbione> i am gonna laugh my ass off
<BenC> fabbione: the .deb's contain the build tools list don't they?
<fabbione> BenC: i don't think so
<BenC> zcat /usr/share/doc/linux-image-`uname -r`/buildinfo.gz
<BenC> no binutils though
<BenC> lame
<fabbione> i want to see the full logs
<BenC> I found a bug on amd64 that you might want to fix in breezy
<BenC> I'm very surprised no one noticed it before me, I only found it by accident
<fabbione> BenC: what's that?
<BenC> hold on a sec...
<fabbione> bah sparc has been taken out of Debian RC arches because of kernel stability problems
<zul> fabbione: fix it kthxbye 
<fabbione> i am ready to bet that all debian's buildd are Sparc III+ 
<fabbione> SMP
<fabbione> that is a known kernel bug
<fabbione> zul: we did try.. problem is that davem that can fix it, got he wrong hw  :/
<fabbione> and a III+ CPU is 700USD each
<BenC> include/asm-x86_64/rwlock.h
<fabbione> and we need at least 2
<BenC>  #define __build_write_lock_const(rw, helper) \
<BenC> -       alternative_smp("lock; subl $" RW_LOCK_BIAS_STR ",%(0)\n\t" \
<BenC> +       alternative_smp("lock; subl $" RW_LOCK_BIAS_STR ",%0\n\t" \
<zul> holy crap!
<BenC> fabbione: no, they are Ultra30 and Ultra80
<fabbione> BenC: and why they crash building OOo2???
<BenC> so Sparc II
<BenC> they didn't crash building OOo2, they just plain crashed
<BenC> we had to go back to 2.6.8 kernels
<fabbione> ah
<BenC> they were both running fine, but elmo wanted latest kernels, and that's when the trouble started
<BenC> then we started getting problems with the hub that vore was on
<fabbione> yeah i remember the hub problem
<BenC> not sure why auric is still down
<fabbione> well at least also hppa is out of the race :P
* fabbione tickles lamont__ 
<BenC> I have serial console to it from vore, but it's too dead for even a serial break to get it back
<fabbione> crap
<fabbione> tbh
<fabbione> i have been running our kernel on my sparc for quite sometime
<fabbione> .12 i mean
<fabbione> no issues at all
<zul> BenC: 21487 the card is not in the pci_device_id table
<zul> hmmm...maybe we should ubuntu on the amiga..
<fabbione> zul: we could.. so be careful :)
<zul> i dont have the hardware :(
<fabbione> zul: between infinity and I we have quite a bunch of m68k laying around
<fabbione> sucks to be you
<zul> hmmm...send me one
<zul> yeah but no one in canada uses an amiga or there isnt alot of people selling them
<BenC> ebay
<zul> i could..
<BenC> wish I still had my mac IIci
<BenC> I should try to port uclinux to my ] [e :)
<fabbione> ehehhe
<fabbione> zul: you can also get a cisco 25xx
<fabbione> they are m68k based
<BenC> there has to be some way to hack it to be 32-bit
<fabbione> and you can run linux on it
<fabbione> except you need a mmu-less kernel
<fabbione> but that's almost mainline
<zul> fabbione: try convincing my wife about getting another computer ;)
<fabbione> cisco?
<fabbione> it's a router ;)
<zul> you know what i mean
<fabbione> yeah yeah
<zul> or port ubuntu to the palm pilot
<zul> or might be on crack
<dilinger> earlier ciscos are m68k based?
<fabbione> dilinger: yeps.. at least the c25xx
<fabbione> newer ones are ppc based
<fabbione> but they use some internal reduced ppc processors
<BenC> zul: how do you know that linksys needs the tulip driver?
<zul> i looked it up..im pretty sure it does
<zul> linksys has their own tulip driver i think as well
<BenC> tulip_core.c has the vendor/device id's
<zul> whoops
<BenC> in the device table
<zul> i suck
<zul> er...which line
<BenC> 215
<BenC> don't make the same mistake I did and look at the subsystem id :)
<BenC> 0x0985 is the device id
<zul> meh..
<mjg59> BenC: So now there's /two/ versions of the broadcom wireless driver, one for softmac and one for devscape
<BenC> mjg59: yeah, it's getting a little rediculous for a driver to fork when it isn't even ready yet :/
<mjg59> devscape gives them the advantage of working encryption
<mjg59> But has an insanely ugly userland interface right now
<BenC> so it doesn't work with iwconfig and friends?
<BenC> would be nice if these new ieee80211 stacks would atleast be compatible with current userland tools
<BenC> it does already handle private ioctl's
<BenC> so it's not like it can't be extended
<mjg59> The softmac stuff is much closer to using the normal wireless extensions
<mjg59> The devscape stuff involves having a wifi device and then creating station devices from that using mad ioctl shit
<BenC> sounds like a power user system
<BenC> I thought I read that bcm43xx+softmac had working encryption using the kernel crypto?
<mjg59> Uhm. I don't think the kernel has any 80211 crypto
<BenC> no, I mean using the crypto functions (AES and such)
<mjg59> Oh, right
<mjg59> Not that I'd seen, but...
<BenC> maybe I confused that with the devscape email I saw
<mjg59> BenC: OSDL are having a linux wireless meeting early next year, so with luck things will get better
<BenC> let's hope
<mjg59> They're also having a power management one, so I'm off to San Jose in April
<lamont__> i386 95.40% 6456 of 6767
<lamont__> amd64 94.23% 6211 of 6591
<lamont__> powerpc 94.20% 6240 of 6624
<lamont__> ia64 93.38% 6132 of 6567
<lamont__> hppa 92.00% 6018 of 6541
<lamont__> sparc 89.42% 5884 of 6580
<zul> hmmm?
* lamont wonders which race fabbione meant....
<fabbione> lamont: Debian RC arche
<fabbione> +s
* lamont would rather just drop kde. :0)(
<fabbione> ehehhe
<lamont> just for giggles, /me tries qt-x11-free with unaligned trap support turned on
* lamont pushes sparc and hppa logs to people.u.c
<lamont> ENOSPC on buildd.mmjgroup.com.  sigh
<lamont> Subject: LiveCD: Successful dapper:ubuntu build on hppa
<lamont> yeah!
<BenC> sweet
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:BenC] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | New git tree for dapper: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.15-10.15 uploaded (The "Howdy Ho!" release, AKA amd64-alternative-smp + rc7)
<fabbione> hmm that's something i could do in the next days..
<fabbione> livecd and daily d-i
<fabbione> BenC: meh dude.. upload is pointless today.
<fabbione> there are no ftp.master to process new
<fabbione> lamont: -9.14 is still no go on my hppa
<fabbione> lamont: do you want the backtrace?
<BenC> what sort of hppa do you have?
<BenC> I'm running the hppa64-smp on my A500 box
<fabbione> i have a j5000
<fabbione> smp
<fabbione> i did try the 32-smp
<BenC> is it hppa64 or hppa32?
<fabbione> hppa64
<fabbione> according to lamont it's better to run a 32bit kernel
<fabbione> it does an OOPS initializing pci
<fabbione> i am gonna try 64bit kernel and see if it still happens
<BenC> odd, I've been running the hppa64-smp since I started 2.6.15 devel
<fabbione> otherwise i will capture the OOPS and bitch a bit the parisc guys :)
<BenC> what's the main cause of the oops?
<BenC> NULL deref, or something else?
<fabbione> the scsi driver load and it calls some pci_enable_
<fabbione> i would need to read it again
<fabbione> too long to remember
<BenC> pci_enable_device()?
<BenC> if it crashes there, then that's pretty damn low level
<fabbione> ok.. let me boot it up again
<fabbione> DOH!
<fabbione> it just booted
<fabbione> WTF
<BenC> 32-bit?
<fabbione> yes
<BenC> weird
<fabbione> hmmm
<fabbione> ahhh i see
<fabbione> it did boot -8- before
<fabbione> and -9 now
<fabbione> oh well
<fabbione> fuck
* fabbione tries again
<fabbione> baldios login: module ipv6 relocation of symbol xfrm_state_alloc is out of rang)
<BenC> fabbione: looks like binutils problem there
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-27
<zul> evenng
<pschulz01> zul: Evening..
<pschulz01> I'm having difficulty with linux-restricted-modules.. 
<pschulz01> 6.06.1
<tonfa> hi
<tonfa> is vmlinux in a package in edgy ?
<tonfa> (for use with oprofile)
<lifeless> its linux-...-debug
<lifeless> where ... i syour kernel selection
<tonfa> ok, thanks lifeless 
* tonfa should really go to bed
<petriborg> anyone alive in here?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-28
<superm1> BenC, ping
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-29
<poningru> hey guys I need to file a bug
<poningru> err need some help with filing a bug
<poningru> need to know what to put in the bug
<poningru> running a compaq presario 2140US laptop
<poningru> tested feisty out... 2.6.19-7-generic runs fine
<poningru> 2.6.19-9 and upwards does not work
<poningru> during boot up it says that the irq for ide0 (my hdd) is busy or something like that
<poningru> and sometimes just freezes after trying to load my cd drivers or sometimes drops me to a cli
<poningru> I need to know which logs I need to include when filing this bug
<poningru> so anyone?
<crimsun> lspci -v, lspci -nv, /var/log/dmesg from working and non-working boots
<poningru> do you wanna take a look at it before I post the bug?
<crimsun> no.
<poningru> k
<poningru> thanks
* poningru resists saying bai
<poningru> crimsun: I am assuming getting the working stuff from casper is not going to be enough?
<crimsun> as much as possible
<poningru> hmm this is weird
<poningru> the failed stuff gets out too quickly for dmesg it seems...
<poningru> brb
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-30
<HighLife> Alsa is failing to detect a card that should work according to their mailing list?
<crimsun> which audio chipset?
<HighLife> alc655
<HighLife> by realtek
<crimsun> using snd-via82xx?
<HighLife> hmm?
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> this is probably not the right channel; catch me in #alsa
<HighLife> alright
<Balachmar> Hi, I want to build my own kernel so that I don't get the generic kernel bug and can use the acpi stuff in the 386 kernel
<Balachmar> But the info on this page:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29
<Balachmar> is not working for me
<mjg59> "generic kernel bug"?
<maks_> what about the 686 flavour?
<Balachmar> isn't that one linked to the generic kernel?
<mjg59> maks_: We don't build that now
<maks_> ok
<Balachmar> Well, I downloaded the source, and the stuff I need to automatically start my pc is only in the generic kernel
<Balachmar> So I now want to build my own kernel with the acpi options of the generic kernel enabled
<Balachmar> But the description on the webpage doesn't suit me
<maks_> Balachmar: you didn't yet explain what's the bug you are seeing?
<Balachmar> The bug in the kernel, or the "bug" why I can't build my own?
<Balachmar> The bug in the generic kernel is random freezing, I couldn't find out why exactly
<Balachmar> The reason I can't build my own kernel is:
<Balachmar> willem@willem:/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17$ debian/bin/oldconfig 386
<Balachmar> -bash: debian/bin/oldconfig: No such file or directory
<maks_> Balachmar: unrelated advice build in your home ~/src
<Balachmar> ok, will do :)
<maks_> considering oldconfig you should be able to throw: make oldconfig
<maks_> but that may not fit the build-structure that may not relate to .config, hmm mjg59 may know better ;)
<Balachmar> I am now trying to redo it in my home dir
<Balachmar> still no luck, I can also build a kernel on another machine right? I now sshed to the other one, but the connection has been lost
<Balachmar> @mjg59 I understand that you wanted to know some more about the bug I found to be in the generic kernel
<Balachmar> Unfortunately I can't really help much, I only know that it would crash "randomly"
<Balachmar> And I have read that other people have been experiencing the same problem
<Balachmar> And I have read that it is supposed to be in the smp bit of the kernel, but I don't know enough about it
<thecore> hello, I just would like to know whether the kernel, in Ubuntu, is compiled with the magic sysrq
<neuralis> krstic@aeryn:~> grep SYSRQ /boot/config-2.6.17-10-386
<neuralis> CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
<thecore> neuralis: thanks
<thecore> I didn't knew you could grep the config like that ...
* thecore learned something :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-12-31
* tumbleweed is trying to build a kernel that works for his Acer Ferrari 4005 laptop
<tumbleweed> 2.6.17 is giving me lots of lockups
<tumbleweed> but I'm running into AMD64/ATI double-speed-timer issues, with ubuntu-2.6.git
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-24
<mjg59> BenC: Thanks - the list you sent didn't include the Toshiba one, was that deliberate?
<Larose> I'm trying to create a .deb for a kernel module. During pbuilder, I've got the following error: "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.".... Is it because I only have the kernel headers installed (not kernel sources) ?
<DARKGuy> Hey, does anybody has an idea on how do I go on compiling a kernel module? I just need to change some lines in xpad.c and try the module, but I have no idea how to do it, any help is greatly appreciated :)
<DARKGuy> Actually, sorry, wrong channel x)
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-25
<reynaldo> Merry Christmas ppl
<Larose> Which package creates /lib/modules directory ?
<JanC> Larose: all kernel packages ?
<Larose> JanC: like linux-source ?
<JanC> linux-source is only the kernel sources
<Larose> Because I want to create a package for a kernel module, it compiles when I do a make, but when I try to do it with pbuilder, it writes "make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.". So I think it the dependencies that are not good
<Nafallo> linux-kernel-devel - Linux kernel hacking dependencies
<Nafallo> I think
<Nafallo> oh. not that one.
<sourcemaker> I have a urgent kernel related problem... can somebody help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49558/
<zdzichuBG> sourcemaker: you should report this problem on launchpad.net, and attach/link to patch fixing issue
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: This problem is already on lauchpad.net... but without a solution
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: Why is it not possible for me to build my own kernel in kubuntu... In gentoo it is very easy for me.... Are there a special module loader in kubuntu?
<zdzichuBG> you wrote that is knowk problem with known fix. so patch should be available
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: But only for 2.6.22... i think
<zdzichuBG> did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile ?
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: yes... I have
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: but without compiling my own kernel... kubuntu is unusable...
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: i know the disclaimer... :-)
<sourcemaker> and now... ? Do I have to wait for gusty or is there a solution available?
<sourcemaker> and now... ? Do I have to wait for hardy or is there a solution available?
<zdzichuBG> sorry, I'm not able to help you more.
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: I am sorry to ask again... but is there any professional help available in kunbutu? I only get answers for simple questions...?  
<zdzichuBG> professional help? sure: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG:  nice
<sourcemaker> zdzichuBG: so it's better for me to leave kubuntu... :-) 
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-27
<kraut> moin
<Keybuk> [ 5002.504238] mmc0: error -84 whilst initialising SD card
<Keybuk> ... I'm not sure whether or not this counts as progress
<Keybuk> interesting
<Keybuk> one card gets into mmc_attach_sd () and fails with -84
<Keybuk> the other card never gets that far
<Keybuk> that gets EMEDIUM for a while, then ETIMEDOUT
<sourcemaker> can I see the reason for the last kernel panic... is there a log avail?
<imbrandon> hrm
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-28
<Keybuk> mjg59: not having much luck with this sd problem
<mjg59> Keybuk: I don't have the hardware, so there's really nothing I can do
<Keybuk> it gets as far as fetching SCR from the card
<Keybuk> gets a "Command Complete" interrupt in response
<Keybuk> followed by an error interrupt with the Data End Bit Error flag set
<mjg59> My knowledge of the low-level SD protocol is only marginally above non-existent
<Keybuk> yeah, as is mine
<Keybuk> if I comment out the offending bit of code, the same thing just happens later anyway
<goldphish> I'm trying to rebuild a stock kernel and I'm greeted with a few errors when running debian/rules updateconfigs
<goldphish> linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/debian/scripts/misc/splitconfig.pl: Permission denied
<goldphish> so I chmod +x it and the script moves on till it gets to this... 
<goldphish> /root/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: hppa-linux-gcc: command not found
<goldphish> which makes sense seeing that I'm on x86. So why does it look for hppa-linux-gcc?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-29
<sourcemaker> Is this the right command to build a depian package for custom kernels: make-kpkg --initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image?
<sourcemaker> Is there a reason... why the Kernel Timer Frequency in kubuntu is only 250?
<osmosis> Im on 2.6.19-4. 3ware driver throws these errors. http://dpaste.com/29272/  , Only thing similar I could find is here: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/19/130
<osmosis> and help appreciated
<sourcemaker> Is it save to enable "Complete Preemption (Real-Time)" in the kernel? Any experience?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-12-30
<kraut> moin
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-22
<thebloggu> i installed ubuntu 8.04.1 in my computer and then upgraded to 8.10 now on boot it gives an busybox initramfs error
<thebloggu> what to do now ?
<crimsun> thebloggu: it's difficult to predict what error message you're receiving. will you pastebin it? (also, this discussion likely needs to happen in #ubuntu instead of in here.)
<thebloggu> crimsun, thank you for answering, i tried #ubuntu but nobody answers
<thebloggu> btw, i was able to boot by typing exit in initramfs
<crimsun> thebloggu: i'm also in #ubuntu. please direct your responses there.
<bullgard4> What is the reason that http://lxr.no/ does only list for kernel 2.6.24 a maximum version number of .7 although I am using 2.6.24-22generic?
<abogani> bullgard4:  Because 22-generic is the Ubuntu version of the kernel (that itself a stable release version as 2.6.24.7).
<bullgard4> abogani: Thank you for explaining.
<abogani> bullgard4: Don't mention it.
<Kano> hi, any ideas about the nfs kernel server problem yet?
<apw> sconklin, so ...
<apw> is there not a default list kernel apport reporting list?
<apw> would we not not want to report a superset for our purposes?
<sconklin> so I'm writing a script that gathers what we want and creates the apport report on the suspend/resume testing. There are required data for a kernel report, and I'm including all those.
<sconklin> So exactly, we will use a superset.
<apw> is not the only thing we need to add the logfile, so would we not add a new 'type' of report
<sconklin> Kernel apport reports are now trggered by an oops, so I just wrote a python script to generate the report.
<apw> like is defined in /usr/share/apport/kernel_ooops
<sconklin> right, we are not adding a new type of report, as we want to use all the existing support
<sconklin> What I've written is not terribly complicated - there's not much to creating a report.
<apw> its a shame that these report definitions are not classes, so they could be overridden and extended
<apw> i think that we should leave the user warning, i think its appropriate they get the indication we are sucking info up
<sconklin> I agree, it's evil to collect information without asking.
<pgraner_lt> rtg: did we ever decide when we were going to put the upstream origin in /proc/version_signature for Luis?
<rtg> huh? I thought all we were doing was adding the minor number in /proc/version
<apw> the write up i saw said (upstream version) at the end of /proc/version_signature
<apw> where in /proc/version would we put it
<rtg> I think apw and amit were involved in the string stuff, though I remember that they agreed there was enough info in it for kerneloops.org
<apw> that was about exposing our build number so we knew which kernel it really was
<apw> and including a -Ubuntu tag so they knew it was our fault
<rtg> right, it basically supersedes what was in /proc/version_signature
<apw> i think what pgraner_lt is referring to is the exposure of the 2.6.28.9 side of things
<rtg> oh, duh.
<apw> indicating which of the stable releases you have sucked up
<rtg> I'll put it on my list
<pgraner_lt> apw: correct, Luis was complaining that he had no idea which source we were based on and asked for some way to check it.
<apw> its probabally not appropraite to expose it in our version number literally because we don't necessarily suck up all the patches
<rtg> apw: I've only dumped one so far.
<rtg> one patch, that is.
<apw> luckily the data is in the main Makefile so it should be simplish to find it
<apw> yeah i didn't mean we wen't trying to track it 100%, more that it can't and now isn't guarenteed to be actually so
<rtg> apw: soo you think it would be misleading?
<apw> i was implying it would be missleading for it to be in any of our main version numbers
<apw> i think its entirly appropriate in /etc/version_signature as a 'based on' kind of thing
<apw> anyone know which VT we switch to during suspend?
<rtg> apw: I'm pretty sure its 1
<apw> rtg did you jauntyise your machine yet?
<rtg> use space? no way, but I've been running .28 kernels on several machines.
<rtg> s/use/user/
<Kano> rtg: and does nfs work?
<Kano> even showmount -e fails here..
<rtg> dunno, I don't have any nfs servers.
<Kano> it is really hard to create one
<Kano> install nfs-kernel-server and add a dir to /etc/exports
<apw> pretty sure that it won't work, that there were bugs outstanding upstream on it anyhow
<Kano> and who wants to fix em
<apw> i am sure the nfs upstream devs are on the case
<Kano> i dont think so, because i mailed one of em and no error was even known
<rtg> apw: didn't kees suspect a user space problem?
<apw> ahh was it kees, perhaps i forget, cirtainly there was an upstream bug bandied about
<apw> the limits on versions of a package in a PPA is going to seriously dammage my head
<apw> rtg it would be helpful for debugging say against intrepid, to be able to offer an 2.6.27 and a 2.6.27.N mainline drop of the kernel for differential testing (say)
<apw> but there is no easy way to push those into the same PPA due to the 'one version' issue
<apw> any thoughts as to the right way to handle this
<rtg> apw: I thought we could have multiple PPAs per user now?
<rtg> apw: failing that, track down cprov
<apw> hmmmm... fair point
<rtg> apw: hey - I was just reading about the cpufreq defaults performance v.s. ondemand.  our current default is performance, but doesn't ondeman make more sense? Or does it matter if the kernel can stay in HALT long enough to make a difference?
<apw> our default in the kernel is performance, but we switch to ondemand after boot
<apw> something Keybuk was telling us about, that its faster to boot in performance mode
<rtg> apw: ah. so my reasoning _is_ sound. how rare :()
<rtg> s/:()/:)/
<apw> yep, you are right indeed
<apw> i was fooled by the default too
<rtg> apw: now that you mention it, I kind of remember that conversation.
<apw> i think it was in the session where we picked the config opotions
<apw> and when we were looking at pushing all that =y
<apw> /etc/init.d/powernowd seems to switch us over to ondemand
<apw> $ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<apw> ondemand
<rtg> ok, I'm convinced
<apw> :) sorry
<Keybuk> and if that doesn't, gnome-power-manager will
<rtg> not if your're running a server
<Nafallo> rtg: what? you don't run g-p-m on your servers?! ;-)
<rtg> I like that clean command line interface.
<Nafallo> :-)
 * Nafallo wonders a bit why you have powernowd on your server though :-)
<rtg> Nafallo: huh, it seems to be a desktop package. its not on my server
<Nafallo> oh. thought the discussion was about ondemand scaling on servers
 * Nafallo goes hiding again :-)
<lool> Keybuk: So we could unseed powernowd now?
<Keybuk> lool: err, no idea
<Keybuk> I think I mentioned it, and got told we need it on servers
<lool> Keybuk: We could move it to the server seed, or simply assume that new installs don't need it?  It would be nice to skip one init script during boot, even if it's a small one :)
<CarlFK> jaunty box, for a few days plugging in a usb drive (both hard and thumb) only show "usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice" and on lsusb.  no /dev gets created.  I can't find anything about his on lp.  known issue, or should I report?
<CarlFK> #310697 how do I mark that as "jaunty"  so it shows up on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+bugs
<lool> rtg: Around?
<rtg> lool: for a few minutes more. whats up?
<lool> rtg: Poulsbo DRM is basically a fork of the regular DRM, and isn't namespaced; it uses the same symbol names and all
<lool> rtg: So if you try to load the regular drm and psb-drm, it blows up
<lool> rtg: Are you saying it would work if one was built into the kernel and the other was a module?
<rtg> no, I think we'll have a separate flavour, and hence, seperate config options.
<lool> rtg: check hardy-lum (ubuntu/media/drm-poulsbo; CONFIG_DRM_PSB only set on lpia)
<lool> rtg: Ok
<lool> rtg: What flavour will we use for psb on i386?
<rtg> I don't know yet, perhaps lpia?
<lool> You mean lpia flavour but i386 arch
<lool> Would work I guess
<rtg> correct
<rtg> was that all? its about beer time here.
<lool> rtg: Mind if I copy/paste this exchange into the list to close the discussion?  I'll Cc: amitk who I understand is still looking at lpia stuff
<lool> rtg: It was all
<rtg> lool: no problem.
<lool> Thanks
<rtg> I'm outta here
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-23
<lukehasnoname> http://pastebin.com/m54650694
<lukehasnoname> That error gets written to /var/log/messages constantly until my root drive is filled.
<lukehasnoname> What does it mean for the 'swapper to be tainted'
<lukehasnoname> ?
<lukehasnoname> google is my friend
<apw> lukehasnoname, swapper isn't tainted, the swapper is running when the error occured.  your kernel is tainted 'P' meaning it has proprietry binary blobs loaded into it
<sim__> hi, will a sync(2) call cascade to the ATA layer so that the disk write cache is also flushed?
<apw> i thought that most ata drives were write through anyhow?
<apw> [  151.346413] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<sconklin> so pgraner_lt, apw: want to talk about where we put suspend/resume reports in launchpad?
<apw> sconklin, hi
<sconklin> apw: good afternoon.
<apw> i would think directly onto the linux package, with a tag of something like suspend-resume or something
<apw> moin
<sconklin> apw: the choices for reporting things  against the kernel are Oops or panic - I should be able to get it to report as an oops with the special tag. It appears (after chatting with Leann) that apport oopses get tagged with "apport-kerneloops" and there aren't many bugs tagged with that. With an additional tag, it might be enough to manage work flow.
<sconklin> I'll cobble that in, test it, and mail the script around
<ogasawara> sconklin:  there is currently a "suspend" tag being used in launchpad so I'm not sure if you'd want to use that
<ogasawara> sconklin: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=suspend
<zul> ls
<apw> sconklin, what limits us to oops and panic?  those presumably are things in apport land?
<apw> i thought the point was it was very extensible, 'a few lines for a new report'
<sconklin> apw: yes. There are a few basic types of reports you can make. But - I'm looking at this now. The docs says you can make a report that's a generic "Bug", but I don't see support for that in the apport source. I'm going to do more looking and some experiments.
<apw> cool, i have got petes modified version of the sleep script and am going to merge that down tommorow with mine
<apw> and send it out to us all for testing
<ogasawara> apw, sconklin: I was going to start tagging existing bugs about suspend or hibernate with their respective "suspend" and "hibernate" tags launchpad since those tags are already being used
<apw> ogasawara, sound plan in my mind, as those two are in use
<apw> is there also a resume one?
<ogasawara> hrm, lemme check
<ogasawara> apw: there is - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=resume
<apw> and can we check for all three at once?  as long as we can do that we ahve the 'suspend-resume-broken' set
 * sconklin needs to see how tags get set in bugs reported by apport
<apw> i would hope there is a tag entry in the python dictionary
 * apw watches christmas creep up on him, yeeks
<sconklin> tags are set in the launchpad back end, not sure they're exposed in the UI - but I'll find a way :)
<ogasawara> sconklin: I use python-launchpad-bugs
<ogasawara> sconklin: I also think the new launchpad api will probably allow it, although I haven't done any testing with it
<apw> this needs to be on the user end, in apport tho
<sconklin> right, I meant on the apport end.
<sconklin> but I'll eventually end up on the other end too.
<ogasawara> apw: you can check for multiple tags for ex https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=suspend+resume however, that will show bugs tagged "suspend" || "resume"
<sconklin> tags are set automatically in the apport backend for launchpad from a small set, and aren't exposed from the reports. 
<apw> ogasawara, or is what we want, any of the above
<apw> sconklin, well thats a bit pants isn't it?
<ogasawara> apw: cool, then we're good
<sconklin> apw: this is all fun stuff to learn about, too bad it's due yesterday. :)
<ogasawara> heh
<apw> we're not in _that_ much of a hurry
<sconklin> apw: I had hoped to at least have a firm plan before the break, but at least I know we can do it with the tools we have.
<apw> yeah
<apw> have you managed to report any bugs yet?
<sconklin> apw: well, I sent one up, and it vanished. I think it failed to get into launchpad because (for reasons I don't understand) it was reported against the linux-meta package.
<apw> heh, going to be a battle for sure
<sconklin> apw: I'm adding code to include the tags as a test, then I'll try again. It depends on whether launchpad will process multiple "Tag" tags in the mime data.
<apw> ah ok
 * apw gets a reminder for his cancelled meeting
<apw> noting that the reminder even has cancelled in the text of the reminder!?!
<sconklin> Leann suggested reporting against staging.launchpad.com, but the URLs are hard-coded in the apport back end. I think I'll talk with pitti about that when he returns after holidays and submit a patch
<apw> yeah sounds like there is abunch of work needed on apport as well
<ogasawara> sconklin: not a big deal to me if you can't use staging for testing purposes - I can ignore test bugs.
<sconklin> In general, I think it's really well written, we just want to extend it in ways pitti didn't think about
<sconklin> ogasawara: ok, thanks. If I can get arbitrary tags in there, this will be no big deal.
<sconklin> in this test script, every report also has a tag "Aattention: 'This is a test of apport report generation, please delete and do not process'" and "Originator: (me)"
<sconklin> Aattention is misspelled on purpose, to drive it to the top alphabetically
<apw> heh
<apw> sconklin, so are you going to expose the tags to the drivers here?
<apw> ie allow the report to add tags directly?
<apw> it looks like a two line patch to expose tags i think
<sconklin> apw: That's what I'm studying the code to test now. Using existing apport UI, I can add a second "Tags" to the mime info that's sent up during the launchpad submission. I can't add tags to the existing place where they're written. It will work as long as the launchpad end handles more than one "Tags".
<mrec> Hi, does anyone know about the em28xx driver here?
<apw> if not we woul djust need to fix the apport to hdr['Tags'] += report.get('Tags') sort of thing
<apw> mrec, what you want to know about it?
<mrec> maybe a solution should come up for ubuntu, the kernelstuff is just a mess and there won't be any official manufacturer support for it for some reason.
<mrec> well there are 2 drivers available now
<mrec> one which supports most devices and one which won't ever have support for the latest devices
<mrec> I was providing debian packages for ubuntu for a while now
<apw> so what is wrong with the kernel as it stands, offering the wrong one of the two drivers?
<mrec> yes they'll go their own way without official support.
<mrec> I gave them the possibility to use the fully supported driver, but the v4l maintainer wants to go his own way
<mrec> so I won't contribute to the linux kernel anymore.
<apw> thats a shame
<mrec> some companies who we work with don't want everything opensourced anymore either.
<mrec> well it's linux I acknowlidge it.
<apw> then they are going to find they can't offer their devices on netbooks and the like, so i guess people will have to use different hardware, their loss i guess
<mrec> there are not that many possibilities available out there
<mrec> and that company is likely market leader
<mrec> main business is done with windows and OSX right now anyway
<apw> indeed, but if we can't use 'em then we can't use 'em, its not like we have a choice without a driver
<apw> so until it hurts them in the pocket book we have no pressure to put on them
<mrec> it won't hurt since they pay me for adding support for it
<laga> is it open source?
<apw> but i thought you weren't doing it any more?
<mrec> not everything.
<mrec> I won't contribute to the kernel directly and only provide packages
<mrec> but some devices can work without that proprietary stuff
<laga> so there's another delta ubuntu needs to maintain
<mrec> I could help to maintain it for ubuntu
<mrec> I provided driver packages earlier already right now
<apw> mrec, only binary packages?
<mrec> my connection is a bit weak here..
<mrec> I prebuilt the sources which I are available right now
<mrec> the upcoming devices will use the i2c-dev interface for configuring those proprietary DVB-C/DVB-T/ATSC chips
<mrec> so nothing unusual actually
<mrec> my personal goal is just to have those things work. Not one step further.
<mrec> so I can work on the next project actually.
<apw> ok, not really sure what the question is
<apw> what it is you are proposing?  requesting?
<mrec> to add the current driver
<mrec> http://mcentral.de/hg/~mrec/em28xx-new/shortlog/
<mrec> linuxtv is only developed by a few volunteers adding code now and then, that code has a dedicated development tree
<mrec> that driver*
<mrec> how does that linux-ubuntu-modules package actually work out? 
<mrec> especially the release cycles?
<mrec> I usually build that module against the lum packages and make debian packages out of those binaries so people can just load the drivers
<mrec> if I'd know when new packages will come out I could just prepare the packages
<apw> well l-u-m has gone as of intrepid
<apw> they are now integrated into the kernel package
<mrec> ah great!
<mrec> the linuxtv.org code updates the full media framework which makes it impossible to compile other drivers against it as soon as it's installed.
<mrec> the code in that mcentral.de repository only installs the driver against the current kernel
<ion_> When will smb come?
<mrec> it won't touch any framework still while adding newer devices
<apw> ok, well i would think the right thing to do is to email the kernel-team mailing list with a request for it to be added as an ubuntu module.  that would need to contain a justification on why we would want to carry it, why it is out of the mainline tree etc
<mrec> it's just a bad situation, they told me to add my changes to the official module but I won't do that since I'm only working on adding newer devices to that code anymore.
<mrec> I won't get paid for rewriting any code and I have alot more to do than to work for some "enthusiasts"
<mrec> just as they won't work for me so it's a stuck situation
<laga> "i'm too lazy to submit my code properly so i'll just put the burden on the distros"?
<mrec> no my code is properly
<mrec> has been developed constantly
<mrec> the reason is we won't replace another driver
<mrec> submit smaller patches
<mjg59> This is the userspace tuner stuff?
<mjg59> I don't see that ever going upstream
<mrec> no, but I'm going that way in future
<mrec> but using i2c-dev
<mrec> noone can complain because it already exists
<mrec> and was made for such things
<mjg59> People can continue to complain
<mrec> well i2c-dev is there
<mjg59> Yes, but that's not the point
<mrec> and there's not even one player which works properly with those devices so I started another one.
<mrec> I know alot about DVB and analogTV way more than this v4l maintainer
<mrec> he's protecting his position nothing else but people don't see that.
<mjg59> That's really not the point
<mrec> the point is that the code has been declined years ago
<mrec> for no reason without any userspace stuff
<mjg59> When it's practical to write an in-kernel driver, pushing gobs of it out to userspace in order to facilitate non-free drivers isn't going to fly
<mrec> by people who didn't commit any code to the kernel
<mrec> I have an inkernel driver right now
<mrec> and I had it at the first point
<mrec> the userspace work was developed with the BSD idea in mind
<mrec> BSD does tuning in userspace too
<mjg59> The BSDs have many design decisions that don't fit with how things are done in Linux
<mrec> the linux DVB api hardlocked any machine a few years ago when unplugging USB devices till I submitted a patch
<mrec> this never happened with BSD that way
<mrec> there are good and bad things everywhere
<mrec> my goal is to have that stuff work with the least resistance
<mrec> and now noone can put a stone into my way anymore
<mrec> there are alot people who never wrote any line of code who discussed that issue back then
<mjg59> Well, other than various distributions never shipping your code
<mrec> I know the current issues about v4l and dvb too
<mrec> and I won't have that issue.
<mrec> I only need a few ones
<mrec> I installed ubuntu recently, it didn't support that device either firmware was missing.
<mrec> and no applications support audio either as mentioned
<mrec> http://mcentral.de/wiki/index.php5/ISDB-T
<mrec> I have this one now which detects and supports all the device modes for those devices
<mrec> as I wrote there's only one goal for me to have those things work.
<mrec> few people are contributing to the driver on mcentral.de too
<mrec> there's not even a player available for ISDB-T right now
<sconklin> ogasawara: My testing has finally resulted in a test bug submitted for kernel. What's the best way to kill the bug, set to 'Invalid" or 'Wontfix'?
<ogasawara> sconklin: Invalid
<sconklin> ogasawara: if suspend/resume reports were tagged like bug 310997, would that be adequate for helping manage workflow, do you think?
<ubot3> Malone bug 310997 in linux "Test - Ignore - should have tags this time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310997
<Torgoton> I know this may not be the right place, but I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on an old laptop. #ubuntu is useless, and #ubuntu-installer folks sent me here. I'm using the 386 netboot files and I get a crash while starting the process. Any tips?
<Torgoton> 6.04 netboot files do start an install, but I was hoping for something more recent.
<ogasawara> sconklin: re bug 310997 - I think tagging them like that would help
<ubot3> Malone bug 310997 in linux "Test - Ignore - should have tags this time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310997
<Torgoton> Should I try #ubuntu-quality or #ubuntu-testing, perhaps?
<crimsun> Torgoton: if you can at least provide detail regarding _where_ in "starting the process", that would be useful
<crimsun> Torgoton: i'm happy to help you in #ubuntu until we can pinpoint the kernel/initramfs/udev as the culprit
<Torgoton> crimsun: uhm... I'm using linld097 to load the linux and initrd.gz files. That starts, screens full of text fly by, and it ends with a call trace and Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill the idle task!
<crimsun> Torgoton: let's migrate (back) to #ubuntu
<Torgoton> crimsun: Great. Should I move to #ubuntu then?
<Torgoton> great.
<crimsun> (for those wondering, we worked around it by appending noreplace-paravirt to the command line)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-24
<mirak> hi
<mirak> how can I know if a kernel have multiproto drivers ?
<laga> mirak: if it's a default ubuntu kernel, it'
<laga> s not going to have multiproto drivers
<laga> in fact, multiproto is deprecated
<laga> (depends on who you ask)
<mirak> laga deprecated and replaced by what ?
<mirak> laga: I though it was the futur dvb HDTV solution
<laga> the S2 api will be the future
<laga> in the linux kernel, at least
<mirak> laga: mmm
<mirak> laga: but when will it be released ?
<mirak> why not going with multiproto first ?
<mirak> and wait for the other one ?
<mirak> getting hdtv is a bit hard actually
<mirak> linux is late on that point
<laga> it'll be released when it's done :) i believe the new api is already in mainline kernels, but i'm not sure
<laga> getting HDTV is quite easy for me with DVB-C ;)
<mirak> laga: that's what I want to do
<laga> DVB-C?
<mirak> can I ask you here or in private or, maybe on #dvb ?
<mirak> laga: yes dvb-c
<laga> AFAIK you don't need the multiproto drivers for dvb-c, that's all i know
<mirak> laga: what is your provider ? what software do you use ? I use vdr. 
<laga> mirak: let's move to #dvb
<lamont> Dec 24 07:28:10 rover3 kernel: [232973.078634] iwlagn: Can not allocate SKB buffers
<lamont> stoopid driver
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-25
<s0u][ight> hello can i make a suggestion?
<s0u][ight> CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is disabled on the ubuntu patched kernels could you re-enable it in the next kernel releases?
<s0u][ight> that driver is still in development, and compiling a custom kernel seems stupid :|
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-26
<NCommander> BenC, ping?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-27
<Kano> hi, somebody found the conflicting option that made nfs work again...
<Kano> really good,but took a bit long
<Kano> i have got this error now:
<Kano> alg: cipher: Test 1 failed on encryption for aes-asm
<Kano> anybody else has that in dmesg?
<karthik_> need some help in ubuntu regarding how it does switching workspaces internally
<CarlFK> is there a .deb for the new firewire stack talked about here: http://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration  
<rexbron> CarlFK: To my knowledge, the generic ubuntu kernel only builds the old firewire stack. 
<CarlFK> rexbron: I was told I should try the new one.  trying to figure out what the easiest way to do that is
<rexbron> CarlFK: myself and the ubuntustudio-dev team are looking at what it would take to transition to the new stack, but we have come across many issues
<rexbron> CarlFK: have you built your own kernel before?
<CarlFK> yes
<CarlFK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CarlKarsten  top 7 lines 'My kernel howto'
<rexbron> Then that might be the best way or if you want to help, I was looking at rolling a firewire kernel for testing purposes but havn't found the time.
<rexbron> CarlFK: I would branch the kernel and modify the config as nessicary, then push to a PPA
<CarlFK> ok - was hoping someone else had already started 
<CarlFK> that's a good idea - I have a bunch of boxes I want to test on
<rexbron> CarlFK: not to my knowledge, but we can always use help. if abogaini ever pops in here or #ubuntustudio-devel, he is our kernel guy and responcible for -rt. If anything I would expect the new firewire stack to be enabled there first
<CarlFK> have you encountered the  "ieee1394: Node suspended"  problem ?
<rexbron> CarlFK: I worked out (most) of the dependancies that would need to be addresssd to enable the new firewire stack ubuntu wide here: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/better-user-firewire-experience
<rexbron> CarlFK: no I have not
<rexbron> CarlFK: what apps do you want to use with the new stack?
<CarlFK> dvgrab
<CarlFK> streaming dv camcorder 
<CarlFK> for about 6 hours at a time 
<rexbron> CarlFK: dvgrab depends hevily on libraw1394, which needs to be version 2.0 for compat with firewire-core
<rexbron> 2.0 is not in ubuntu or debian atm
<rexbron> and as we found out with ffado, changes the api semantics in rather oblique ways
<rexbron> CarlFK: so your more than welcome to try, but the solution to your problem is more work than just rolling a new kernel
<CarlFK> grumble :)
<CarlFK> rexbron: I am guessing you are familiar with the current module code?
<CarlFK> or something... Ill just continue.. :)
<rexbron> CarlFK: I don't maintain any of this and couldn't write kernel code if I wanted to, I'm just the fw guy for ubuntustudio
<CarlFK> what I am seeing is: run dvgrab.  after some random abmount of time, sometimes 5 min, sometimes 13 hours, the output file (dvgrab-nnnn.dv) stops growing 
<CarlFK> rats.
<rexbron> CarlFK: that said, I might be able to help
<CarlFK> I have to either turn off/on the cam, un/plug the cable, or un/load the modules 
<CarlFK> the module thing kinda provs that the hardware is in a usable state 
<rexbron> CarlFK: does it need to be in one contigous file? Can you just run a script that restarts dvgrab every x minutes?
<CarlFK> yes and no.  
<CarlFK> that is going to cause a hickup
<CarlFK> and to keep the 'down time' to under a minute, I would need to restart every min.  that's 'bad' 
<CarlFK> getting dvgrab to exit on this condition might smooth that over 
<CarlFK> but... I think a better solution (that requires a kernel hack...)
<CarlFK> when the module detects whatever causes it to report "node suspended" is to first do its reset thing (whatever happens when I un/load it) 
<CarlFK> and see if the device is still 'gone'
<CarlFK> if it is, then the cam really was shut off. if it is back, ignore that signal? (or whatever its called) and just keep going like nothing happened 
<CarlFK> when i plug the same cameras into a mac running osx, I see 'stuff' in the logs that looks like the same event, but the stream is not stopped. 
<rexbron> hmmm
<CarlFK> networking protocols have room for errors.  my guess is this is like that, but the linux code is not dealing with it as well as it should
<CarlFK> so if you know someone who could make that hack, I would be happy to give it a good workout
<CarlFK> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=pIfz0wOzPtW1E6KpNZ_9oUQ&hl=en  my attempt to find a pattern 
<CarlFK> brb
<rexbron> CarlFK: the only thing that jumps out at me is the Ricoh FW controler. They are very poorly designed and very buggy at the hw level
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-12-28
<CarlFK> rexbron: do you know of any fw diagnostic tools? 
<CarlFK> something that will stress test the stack.  
<CarlFK> I did setup networking between 2, and did ping -f in both directions for about 8 hours.  0 packet loss
<RoM> has anyone tryed the new rtl8187b driver in a wpa network?
<crazybyte> hi! Is it possible that by using the microcode provided by intel on their download site for pentium processors to cause random system freeze ups? Thank you!
<pet> Hi guys, sorry to interrupt. When I close the lid of my laptop, it results in a kernel panic. There are already two launchpad bugs (#228399 and #157691) about the issue, but it seems like the attention to those bugs is lost. How can I help to get those bugs resolved?
<pet> ... tired eyes now (I live in CET), so ... sleep well all!
<pet> if you would like to comment on my question above, please drop me a few lines at https://launchpad.net/~petski
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-21
<cooloney> hughhalf: i am back to home now with a winery machine, sorry for the confusing email from my iphone, heh
<cooloney> ikepanhc: did you got the winery machine?
<apw> Keybuk, i see we 'randomly' broke 18s today
<Keybuk> yeah, those minis must love the cold
<apw> heheh ... yeah leave the heating off and we'll hit the target
<apw> 6.71 to X ready ... now thats encouraging
<Keybuk> work for this week is to get the new mountall in
<Keybuk> that'll mean we can use devtmpfs
<Keybuk> that might save a lot of mknod() leather
<Keybuk> and then will be able to profile udev's rules to see what's taking the time
<Keybuk> whilst also being much more ready to drop plymouth in
<apw> Keybuk, i assume the exec of upstart is the gap between the end of wait-for-root and the start of mountall
<Keybuk> apw: most of the gap is cleaning up the initramfs actually
<apw> yeah that sounds awsome ... those mknods are sync i think
<apw> Keybuk, hrm, is there any reason for that to be sync?
<apw> of course fixing that means looking in busybox ... gah
<Keybuk> probably not, but then in actual numbers it takes about 0.05s on my testing
<Keybuk> klibc not busybox
<Keybuk> part of the gap between wait-for-root is also the time it takes to mount the ext4 root
<apw> ahh fair enough ... hard to profile that gap for sure
<apw> Keybuk, so do you think plymouth will slot in this week or is that a later thing
<Keybuk> I think I'll put Plymouth in in the new year
<Keybuk> will see how things work out timing wise
 * apw notes that apparmor is showing up twice in userspace still
<apw> as waht looks like an upstart job, and as D37apparmor
<apw> S37
<Keybuk> yeah
<apw> that seems unlikely to be right
<Keybuk> lots of fruit to hit with the shotgun yet :p
<apw> bah no jj to hastle 
<Keybuk> I like the fact that Phoronix can't read bootcharts
<Keybuk> they've published 9.10 and 10.04 Alpha 1 charts
<apw> Keybuk, where are those
<Keybuk> it makes it look like we dropped from 59s to 24s
<Keybuk> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_lucid_short&num=1
<apw> they also think our kernel is 2.6.31 based
<Keybuk> yeah, Phoronix's reporting is always ... comical a best
<Keybuk> wavingly inaccurate at worst
<apw> it puts their output in context for sure
 * apw reads their previous article, on performance in 10.04 being terrible
<apw> where the first test they say we consume 2x the CPU, while ignoring the fact we also averaged 2x the frame rate
<Keybuk> yeah, they have their test suite, and they're sticking with it
<Keybuk> "omgz! Ubuntu takes twice as long to do twice as much" etc.
<apw> Keybuk, what standard-version does one have to be at to get the new upstart understanding dh_initcall |
<Keybuk> no idea
<apw> Keybuk, ok this double apparmor thing is cause networking needs some of apparmor to secure the network, and the main startup is still in sysv init
<Keybuk> sure, that's a bug
<apw> sounds like upstartification of apparmor might save some duplicated effort
<Keybuk> the main startup needs to be moved to upstart too ;)
<apw> heh
<mihu> Hi. I need to recompile one single kernel module of my currently running kernel. I think I tried the most straight-forward way: "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.31" (which will apply linux_2.6.31-16.53.diff.gz), "cd linux-2.6.31", "cp /boot/config-2.6.31-16-generic .config", "make drivers/media/video/mxb.ko". Unfortunately, insmod'ing the new module fails with "-1 Invalid module format", dmesg says "no symbol version for module_layout". An
<apw> mihu you should only need the headers installed to compile the module
<apw> /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/build is your 'source' for a make
<apw> it has the config etc and all the headers etc your module should need
<mihu> apw: Ok, I understand. But I want to rebuild the module from the official source tree. Is it possible to do that without copying the source code around?
<mihu> I can understand that "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.31" and copying the .config around does not produce the correct environment for recompiling a kernel module, although this disappoints me a little bit.
<apw> mihu, which thing did you get, you say linux-source up there
<apw> apt-get source linux-2.6.31....-generic ought to
<mihu> apw: Yes, plain "linux-2.6.31" (no "generic") because it said "Linux kernel source for version 2.6.31 with Ubuntu patches". "aptitude search linux-source" does not show any package with generic, unfortunately.
<mihu> apw: Just "linux-source", "linux-source-2.6", "linux-source-2.6.31".
<apw> yep but you can ask for the source for the binary packages, and thats the right way to get the source package for making a kernel
<mihu> apw: Ok, I understand. If I do "apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic" then I get the same source tree, so the problem persists.
 * apw downloads it
<mihu> apw: Thanks for helping me out. Actually you can try the same steps as above, even if you don't have the hardware.
 * apw is going to compare it to the tree that the source package was built from
<mihu> apw: Now I tried "make drivers/media/video/mxb.ko" in "/lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/build", but this does not get far. "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop"
<apw> yeah that is mixing two use models
<apw> mihu, ok i don't quite understand what apt-get source thinks it is doing as for me it gets the latest source regardless of what i think i am asking for
<apw> can you configmr the version in the top of devian/changlog matches uname -r
<alex_joni> afaik apt-get source is not quite right in this case, it will get the latest sources for 2.6.31
<alex_joni> you probably want apt-get install linux-source or linux-headers
<alex_joni> for the specific package name
<apw> the easiest way to get the exact source for the version is to get the source from our kernel git repository
<apw> which has tags for each version
<apw> i am puzzled by apt-get source's behaviour, i am assuming its a archive limitation
<mihu> apw: Sorry, which file do you mean? "debian/changelog" Where should I look for it?
<apw> top line, does that version number match your uname -r
<mihu> alex_joni: Thanks for your help. That's fine with me. All I want to do is to recompile "drivers/media/mxb.ko" against my currently running kernel.
<apw> i am suspecting it does not, this is from the apt-get source linux-image-xxx-generic
<apw> i think you said you have a -16 binary installed, and i suspect your source will be the -17.54 from -proposed
<mihu> apw: It says (2.6.31-16.53), while uname -r is "2.6.31-16-generic".
<alex_joni> then use modinfo on the fresh compiled module
<apw> then that may well be the right version hrm
<alex_joni> and see what it says
<mihu> alex_joni: "modinfo drivers/media/video/mxb.ko" looks sane, but the file is huge (212kB) in comparision to the original file which is about 22kB. 
<mihu> apw: I think the version is alright. It's just that somehow the build does not produce loadable modules. This puzzles me.
<apw> its like not stripped, images are first makde debug
<alex_joni> yup
<mihu> apw: Ok, it's build with debug turned on, I understand.
<apw> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<apw> that web page details how to get a module build, as an external module
<apw> so you could try pulling mbx.c out of the tree you have there and building it in that way
 * apw has to admit he normally just builds the whole kernel
<apw> and right now he has a pre-release installed and can't get launchpad to give him the right source to do a test ... arrrg
<mihu> apw: Thanks for the link. I tried pulling out mxb.c and could produce a working kernel module. Now you say, so then do this instead. But I have a usability problem. I want to modify various other modules as well afterwards and I don't like the idea of copying source files around just to compile them. Ideally I want to compile them from the source tree I grabbed, so I can diff them easily later on.
<mihu> Ok, I think I found something. The original "mxb.ko" has "vermagic:       2.6.31-16-generic SMP mod_unload modversions 586". My new "mxb.ko" has "vermagic:       2.6.31.4 SMP mod_unload modversions 586". The "Makefile" indeed says "EXTRAVERSION = .4", while Debian/Changelog says (2.6.31-16.53). I'm confused.
<mihu> Hm. /lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/build/Makefile says "EXTRAVERSION = .4" as well.
<mihu> Ok, I give up. I copied the source for my kernel module to a separate directory. Once I tried " make -C /tmp/linux-2.6.31/  M=`pwd`modules", the other time I did "make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` M=`pwd` modules". The former did not produce a correct module, while the latter did. The problem is in the run of "modpost". For the former, the file "mxb.mod.c" will look differently and the ____versions[] array does not contain any of t
<matti> mihu: .. any of t..?
<mihu> ... any of the unresolved symbol names that this module requires.
<matti> :)
<mihu> I am now checking Module.symvers...
<mihu> Ok, success. The goal is to recompile one single kernel module from the currently running kernel. "apt-get source linux-source-2.6.31" , "cd linux-2.6.31", "cp /boot/config-2.6.31-16-generic .config". Then you can do "make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r` M=`pwd` drivers/media/video/mxb.ko" to compile one single kernel module.
<matti> :)
<apw> shame he is gone, that makes sense now, as EXTRAVERSION gets overridden in the debian build system
<apw> jjohansen, i uploaded the -ec2 kernel you tested for me last week
<apw> and i'll be spinning another one 'soon' for testing.  will let you know when its done
<jjohansen> sweet, and will do
 * apw sighs at the sheer size of the 2.6.32.2 update.  i am so glad we don't have to SRU them at this stage
<tjaalton> apw: get this one too, otherwise r600+ fails to boot http://marc.info/?l=dri-devel&m=126137027403059&w=2
<apw> tjaalton, with kms or always?
<tjaalton> apw: kms, but it's on by default now..
<apw> tjaalton, indeed just interested in just how bad
<apw> tjaalton, unfortuanate he says 2.6.32.2 in it given it didn't make .2 ... do we know why it didn't get sucked up?
<tjaalton> apw: this was post .32.2
<tjaalton> just an oversight I guess
<apw> thanks for the pointer ... i'll add it to my list
<apw> tjaalton, how is radeon KMS shaping up ?
<tjaalton> what about the four I sent to the list? some or all of them might already be in .2
<tjaalton> I'm not sure, tormod should be better suited to answer that :)
<tjaalton> I lack the hw
<tjaalton> but there have been some bugs reported
<apw> tjaalton, what was the subject on those four?
<tjaalton> [git pull] drm fixes (fwd)
<tjaalton> oh, nine commits not four
<apw> ahh a git pull ... must get that fixed so patchworks shows git pull requests
<tjaalton> what about nouveau? the debian kernel team wants to pull it for squeeze and asked debian-x@ for comments if it's a good idea or not (no replies so far, though)
<Sarvatt> is "drm/i915: remove render reclock support" in that by any chance? :D
<tjaalton> no, they were mainly for radeon
<rtg> tjaalton, I think nouveau is going to have to be an LBM package. the required DRM changes are reported to be extensive.
<tjaalton> rtg: only four changes to the core
<tjaalton> *commits
<apw> yeah there is a possibility we can get it in, its on my list to build this branch up
<apw> hope to get to it tommorrow am
<rtg> tjaalton, apw: how about sending the commits on the k-t list as well?
<tjaalton> rtg: nouveau? is forwaring them like that radeon one ok?
<tjaalton> +d
<apw> rtg i have a branch someone sent me to look at
<apw> i've just had a sec to, hoping to get to it next
<rtg> tjaalton - I was just interested in the commit IDs, maybe gitweb URLs.
<apw> rtg i'll find that branch and send you a copy
<rtg> thinks
<rtg> thanks*
<tjaalton> the branch(es) has/have probably changed since, but the emails have a list of commits
<lcra> hey, folks. when 2.6.33-rc is going to be packaged for lucid? any chance to get it off some ppa in advance?
<joaopinto> lcra, check the topic, 2.6.32 will be the version for lucid
<lcra> joaopinto: so this is final? to effort is going to be put to package it even for experimentation?
<lcra> no*
<joaopinto> lcra, afaik yes, it's final
<joaopinto> I believe there is a ppa with the latest kernel, if you really want to experiment
<joaopinto> lcra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<lcra> any particular feature backports possible for kernel in lucid? i'd personaly like to have write barrier support on md raid10
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-22
<junjun> hi
<junjun> it seems Ubuntu 9.10 kernel doesnt turn on fast call feature? 
<junjun> I checked, and found that MSR SYSENTER_CS = 0
<junjun> please, anybody knows why is that?
<junjun> that happens with kernel 2.6.31 (-generic), Ubuntu 9.10
<maxb> I have a weird problem (bug 492392) for which I'm contemplating bisecting the kernel. Are there instructions on how best to do this on Ubuntu?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492392
<apw> maxb, not really any goo dones i know of
<maxb> Guess I'll just try a vanilla-style kernel build from upstream git and hope that works out for me
<jk-_> maxb: if you're just looking at trying a mainline kernel, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<maxb> well, the main objective is to bisect
<jk-> sure
<maxb> Gah, If I wasn't on holiday I could probably bisect with the prebuilt drm-intel-next images :-/
<maxb> Net connection here just isn't up to it, though
<apw> maxb whats the intel h/w there?
<maxb> apw: "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<maxb> In an Aspire One
<maxb> kernel build on netbook is slooooow
<maxb> I think I need to trim down the config
<apw> maxb, don't do that, it hurts
<apw> (building on a netbook, i have heard reports of 5 hours
<maxb> Shorter than running the Launchpad testsuite, then
<maxb> :-)
<dandel> maxb, does your netbook have a solid state disk?
<maxb> No, HD
<apw> well at least it won't die as well
<apw> maxb how slow is your downlink where you are?
<apw> if you only have to download the binary package, its 20mb
<maxb> I'm starting to think that would be better :-)
<maxb> It's ADSL, but pretty poor ADSL
<dandel> apw, the final bug result from the acpi team of linux on ubuntu bug number 338701 has been decided.
<apw> so at least 3Mb/s
<maxb> hah
<maxb> oh, maybe, in megabits/s
<maxb> 26MB for an image isn't that bad. Repeat many times over for bisecting, however...
 * maxb ponders USB-booting brother's desktop into linux :-)
<apw> maxb it needs to be a quick USB stick to not be slower
<apw> maxb should be like 8 or 10 max for a bisect no?
<apw> i am doing one now, with builds, and its sayind ~6
<apw> arrrg, and i just built the wrong damn thing
<apw> NCommander, having fun?
<NCommander> apw, we had to release the meeting bot's lock
<NCommander> apw, bjf forgot to #endmeeting
<apw> oh how did you figure out it was him?
<apw> we had that the other day
<NCommander> apw, read the logs
<NCommander> apw, the bot just checks the nick so I just changed my to bjf so I could #endmeeting :-)
<apw> very sensible.  i think that means its been that way since tue last week
<apw> and that makes sense cause we had a netsplit and he couldn't finish the meeting
<NCommander> apw, its a pity the bot doesn't just auto-timeout after awhile
<apw> or take #endmeeting DAMMIT
<apw> as an override
<NCommander> ahahaha :-)
<apw> it may as well as its actualy so easy to frig anyhow
<hanshenrik> (test if i can send messages here, no need to reply)
<paissad-hp> hi
<crimsun> bjf-afk: I've completed the powerdown fixes for Analog Devices HDA codecs. In lieu of rebuilding kernel images, may I toss you the patch and ask you to apply it for your c-o-d debs so that we can get testing coverage before I officially submit it?
<crimsun> bjf-afk: also, I'm just about finished with similar fixes for Realtek HDA codecs, should be finished around the first week of the new calendar year given holidays, etc.
<rtg> crimsun, you should send him an email. I think he's scheduled for vacation until Jan 4,
<crimsun> rtg: cheers
<apw> tjaalton, about?
<tjaalton> apw: yo
<apw> tjaalton, do you have a copy of roaf's nouveau-scratchpad branch anywhere?  the one with the four exports etc for nouveau|
<apw> his site seems to be in a hole
<tjaalton> apw: would it be easier to pick them up from what went in .33?
<apw> and it sounded like you had seen it when we talked yesterday
<tjaalton> I haven't copied it, no
<apw> i don't want the whole heap of drm changes
<tjaalton> just the nouveau ones
<apw> for this intial evaluation, i want to test his contention that it can be pulled in
<apw> i'll have to go look whats in .33 then ... hoping to save some scrabbling
<tjaalton> a sec, I'll give you the emails
<apw> i have the branch name, just its down
<tjaalton> no I mean the ones airlied sent
<tjaalton> on dri-devel@
<apw> ah ok
<apw> perfect
<tjaalton> http://marc.info/?l=dri-devel&m=126053204310096&w=2
<tjaalton> and http://marc.info/?l=dri-devel&m=126053272211046&w=2
<apw> tjaalton, most excellent, thanks
<apw> jjohansen, i am about to push yet another rebased lucid ec2 tree to PPA for testing, anything pending for lucid ec2?
<jjohansen> apw: no, I have some configs I am playing with but nothing I am ready to push
<apw> ack
<apw> Keybuk, you about?  wait-for-root is your all new libudev interface thingy yes?
<apw> [ 1.577237] wait-for-root[302]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f52856877c2 sp 00007fffeebc9ac8 error 4 in libc.so.6[7f5285608000+166000]
<Keybuk> hmm
<Keybuk> apw: which call was that?
<apw> thats all i have reported
<apw> bug #499422
<ubot3`> Malone bug 499422 in linux "[lucid] early segmentation fault in libc during startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499422
<apw> currently reported against the kernel.  there are rumors that it goes away if you turn of KMS, but also random reports of it ocurring with some kernels and not others
<apw> sounds like a race somewhere to me
<apw> i think a task on wait-for-root is appropriate at least for now, is that udev?
<Keybuk> initramfs-tools
<mpt> Hi, I have a packaging question: Why do all the kernel image packages have "Section: base" rather than "Section: kernel"?
<Keybuk> I think the kernel section is new
<apw> hrm, hadn't heard there was a new section for kernels
<Keybuk> mpt: we don't keep up to date on debian-policy as obsessively as Debian do
<Keybuk> apw: added about six months ago; http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2009/03/msg00010.html
<mpt> I'd thought maybe it was old and being abandoned. I hadn't thought it was new and just not yet adopted. :-)
<mpt> thanks Keybuk 
<apw> Keybuk, should be we switching?
<mpt> Keybuk, I see that message has definitions of the new sections, but <http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections> does not. Is there a list of official definitions somewhere?
 * apw is half sure we just changed them
<apw>     UBUNTU: Use section 'admin' rather than 'base'
<apw> yeah our kernels are in admin now
<mpt> "admin" isn't "kernels" either
<mpt> or "kernel", I should say
<apw> admin _is_ where the archive admins asked us to move it to though
<apw> perhaps we don't have a kernels in ubuntu
<mpt> We do, it contains half a dozen packages
<Keybuk> mpt: debian-policy has the list somewhere
<apw> well cjwatson supplied the patch to change it to admin ... hrm
<mpt> drbd8-source, linux-firmware-nonfree, batman-adv-source, etc (this is all in 9.10)
<Keybuk> mpt: in fact, it has the list at the URL you just gave
<mpt> Keybuk, yes, I'm looking for definitions of each of those.
<Keybuk> oh, doubt it
<Keybuk> it's probably worth a bug assigned to cjwatson to make a decision
<Keybuk> section can affect things like CD image generation
<Keybuk> moving the kernel suddenly could break things
<apw> yeah ... he changed it to match the archive overrides as that made accepting new kernels much easier
<mpt> Keybuk, ok, I'll report it unless someone who can't stand someone as ignorant as me doing it says they'll do it first ;-)
<apw> feel free, could you tag it lucid please
<mpt> Is drbd8-source (for example) still in "kernel" section in Lucid? I'm not running it yet, and packages.ubuntu.com doesn't say
<mpt> (and neither does <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/drbd8-source/2:8.3.3-0ubuntu1>)
<mpt> Reported bug 499557. Thanks for the info
<ubot3`> Malone bug 499557 in ubuntu-meta "Kernel packages don't have "Section: kernel", but other packages do" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499557
<dhillon-v10> hey guys, I am looking at the bug here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287576 what should be done in this case, it seems that the bug has been fixed for one person but not others
<ubot3`> Malone bug 287576 in linux "usb devices not recognized automatically when plugged in a hub" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<apw> was the one person the reporter?
<apw> dhillon-v10, looks to be the reporter who is reporting things are fixed
<apw> noone else has repsonded to testing requests, so as its fixed for the reporter pretty much by definnition it is fixed, and it appears we released a stable update to fix it, so Fix Released
<apw> i would move it Fix Released with the comment "if you are still having issues it must be another similar issue and needs a new bug"
<dhillon-v10> apw, thanks that's one bug down :D
<apw> cool.  like the sounds of that
<dhillon-v10> apw, can you check if this one looks right: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/144305
<ubot3`> Malone bug 144305 in linux "sleep on powerbook crashes" [Undecided,Fix released] 
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-23
<shtylman> mcgrof: ping
<crimsun> maybe on holiday given his client's idle time
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> crimsun: same problem with rc1
<crimsun> 3945?
<shtylman> yea
<crimsun> according to bc45a67079c916a9bd0a95b0b879cc0f259bac6e in wireless-testing.git, powersaving on it is broken
<shtylman> oh goodie
<crimsun> you could try looking in http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/
<shtylman> how did you find that commit
<crimsun> (that one is http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2125)
<ubot3`> bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org bug 2125 in firmware error "Microcode SW error: SYSASSERT (#5) Line 947" [Major,Verified: fixed] 
<crimsun> I read the commit logs for wireless-testing.git
<mcgrof> shtylman: pong
<shtylman> mcgrof: we are investigating a wireless bug
<shtylman> intel 3945 does not connect to anything
<shtylman> crimsun: disabling power mode does not seem to work
<shtylman> I don't think I have that specific firmware problem...
<crimsun> shtylman: wireless isn't my area, hence my referral to mcgrof 
<shtylman> gotcha :)
<shtylman> mcgrof: trying to see how best to report this wireless problem
<shtylman> or what to do about it in general
<shtylman> as currently lucid with intel 3945 is useless on wifi
<shtylman> I might have to try a wireless testing kernel
<shtylman> any idea on how often those get merged?
<RAOF> Um... my intel 3945 chip is happily connecting to my AP.
<mcgrof> shtylman: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/Reporting_bugs
<shtylman> RAOF: in lucid?
<RAOF> Yes, in Lucid.
<shtylman> RAOF: um... how... :)
<RAOF> By... not doing anything special?
<shtylman> hmm
<RAOF> I mean, it hasn't broken for a while :)
<shtylman> thats interesting... cause those bug reports would suggest it has
<shtylman> and I didn't do anything to mine
<shtylman> and it didn't work
<shtylman> what kernel version?
<RAOF> 2.6.32-9
<shtylman> wtf
<RAOF> What firmware version is your driver loading?
<RAOF> I remember fiddling with that at one point in the past.
<shtylman> how can I tell?
<RAOF> dmesg | grep iwl will include a "firmware: requesting ..." line.
<RAOF> Mine's loading "iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode"
<shtylman> same
<RAOF> And your problem is that you can't connect to _anything_?  I'm connecting to a wpa2 AP now, but I have recently connected to an open AP as well.
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> nothin
<shtylman> I have a wpa2 ap .. 
<shtylman> can't connect to it
<shtylman> and I couldn't connect to an open one recently either
<shtylman> wpa supplicant just spin
<shtylman> *spins
<RAOF> Sucks to be you apparently; mine hasn't had any trouble in Lucid at all.
<crimsun> wait, wpa_supplicant or network-manager*?
<shtylman> I kill network manager
<shtylman> and try supplicant manually
<shtylman> but neither one connectes
<shtylman> *connects
<crimsun> ok, and if you use wireless-tools directly with an open AP?
<shtylman> havn't tried that
<shtylman> oh wait
<shtylman> I think it worked with power off
<shtylman> my problem might have been that network manager wasn't fully dead... so with NM dead, I could use wpa supplicant manually
<shtylman> with power management off
<shtylman> so now... manual works... just no network manager...
<shtylman> at this point I guess it ceases to be a kernel problem :)
<crimsun> well, if it's ok with pm off, then you may be triggering that bug I mentioned earlier
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> but I never saw the fw error before turning the power management off
<shtylman> oh well
<shtylman> tragic that power management doesn't work for it
<shtylman> at least wireless works now
<shtylman> battery will have to suffer
<crimsun> suffer is probably a bit drastic
<shtylman> hehe
<shtylman> thanks for the help peoples
<clickninja> Hi! I'm using Karmic and I've run into the "low memory corruption" bug (324894), but without having to suspend/resume. Does anyone know something about the background of this bug, or any fix for it? I've found this thread on LKML: http://osdir.com/ml/linux-kernel/2009-07/msg02383.html Based on that it seems to be a widespread problem.
 * lamont finds it sad that the system doesn't want to let him strace pid 1
<hyperair> why wouldn't it?
<hyperair> it seems to work for me
<lamont> EPERM it says
<maxb> I seem to have found an i915 regression in 2.6.32 (bug 492392). What is the proper upstream bug reporting place?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492392
<apw> maxb, normally one creates a bug in the kernel bugzilla
<apw> its likley helpful to report it in email to jessie barnes and dave aerlie
<apw> maxb, did you manage to bisect for it?
<apw> ahh in 2.6.32-rc1
<apw> maxb have you tested the latest 2.6.32.2 kernel at all from the mainline builds?
<Ng> can I poke apport into reporting a kernel oops that happened when apport wasn't running, but is logged?
<Ng> I was rsyncing my laptop to a USB disk and some kind of minor kernel explosion killed X
<maxb> apw: I have not yet, though I seem to be having some success with i915 from 2.6.31 backported against a 2.6.32 kernel, so localizing it to that module
<apw> coo
<apw> cool
<maxb> I don't think I have an ironlake, but it's possible "drm/i915: Fix LVDS stability issue on Ironlake" might have some bearing on the problem even so
<apw> its a big patch changing generic i915 code, so could affect you
 * maxb downloads
<apw> maxb, you able to make a kernel with that reverted?
<apw> Ng it is meant to do that, pick them up later i believe
<Ng> oh, hrm
<Ng> apw: I dunno if it would have noticed itself, but enabling apport and kerneloops and then poking kerneloops to read /var/log/syslog at least did enough to get me a .crash I could turn into bug #499858 :)
<ubot3`> Malone bug 499858 in linux "kernel oops and X crash while copying data to USB disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499858
<apw> Ng i don't see any oops can you look in the files in /var/log and see if one was captured ...
<Ng> huh, I have the dmesg.txt from sshing in while it was in the crashed state, I'll attach that
<Ng> apw: done
<apw> geat
<hyperair> are there any issues that could come out of disabling apic?
<apw> disabling apic, means we use differnet routing for interrupts, in theory not a disaster
<apw> you shouldn't have to tho
<hyperair> i'm considering enabling it and seeing how it goes for my machine
<hyperair> i mean disabling apic
<hyperair> i got strange cpu-level (presumably) hangs that whacked up a fair number of drivers on my system
<hyperair> tg3, and iwlagn in particular
<hyperair> then something in acpi started complaining in dmesg
<hyperair> and psmouse lost synchronization
<Michalxo> hello! is there somewhere around kernel-ppa for karmic? I am getting 404 error with deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Michalxo> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Michalxo> deb http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ubuntu karmic main
<Michalxo> deb-src http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<hyperair> apw: http://pastebin.com/f322a1676
<apw> hyperair, what were the few lines before those
<rtg> Michalxo, the mainline series have to be installed directly from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa
<Michalxo> aha, so do I have a "bug" somewhere in my sources lines?
<Michalxo> I will remove "mainline" line
<rtg> Michalxo, right, there is no 'mainline' PPA
<Michalxo> but this "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main" should work, right?
<rtg> Michalxo, it ought to, but there are no packages there
<Michalxo> aha, so how/from where can I get "the latest" kernels?
<rtg> Michalxo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<Michalxo> oh, so there is only manual isntalling.. no apt-like thing
<rtg> Michalxo, that is correct. we did it that way with malice aforethought.
<Michalxo> aha.. 
<Michalxo> thank you very much :-)
<Michalxo> enjoy and have a happy "holidays"
<hyperair> apw: http://pastebin.com/f33d3433a
<apw> RAOF, about?
<apw> hyperair, thats most of it, can you get another 3 lines or so in case it said anything just before
<apw> RAOF, your nouveau-scratchpad branch thingy seems to be down
<apw> hyperair, what is there looks like a bug to me, and not something apic on or off would necessarily fix
<apw> hyperair, get it in a bug too 
<hyperair> apw: http://pastebin.com/f3a0db8f4 this would be everything
<hyperair> ..weird, why does noapic turn off one of my CPUs?!
<rtg> hyperair, I think its because its the APIC subsystem that is responsible for enabling subsequent CPUs
<hyperair> ah hell.
<hyperair> is there another way to enable my other CPUs?
<apw> not that i know of
<apw> they would be on if it had detected them
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> this sucks
<apw> that trace shows your intel wireless breaking cause it failed to load the firmware, due to a memory allocation failure
<hyperair> hmm is that so?
<hyperair> but it was working fine before that
<apw> at the top there yes
<hyperair> there was some SW microcode error
<apw> right the card looks to have 'crashed' and the restarted failed as we couldn't get the firmware
<hyperair> indeed
<hyperair> in fact, everything was crashing one by one
<hyperair> including psmouse
<hyperair> and tg3
<hyperair> tg3 has a very interesting side effect
<hyperair> it will be able to receive, but not send
<apw> don't see anything about the mouse there
<hyperair> hmm weird
<hyperair> apw: okay, this time around, with noapic and nolapic, i still get the hangs, but i get these two lines..
<hyperair> [ 5245.062585] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: index 0 already used in uCode key table.
<hyperair> [ 5257.876381] iwlagn 0000:04:00.0: Hardware error detected.  Restarting.
<apw> thats definatly the card being unhappy
<hyperair> indeed
<apw> though normally they recover and continue
<hyperair> it did recover and continue
<hyperair> i'm on a wireless connection now
<apw> that is just luck based on how long after boot
<hyperair> and i didn't disconnect at all
<hyperair> luck?
<apw> as the previous one was an allocation order 4 which failed, which is a pretty big allocation
<hyperair> ah i see
<apw> yeah ... the longer you are up the less likely an order-4 allocation is possible
<hyperair> i see.
<apw> its not sensible for the driver to rely on it
<apw> then again the microcode should not be going pop ever eit
<apw> either
<hyperair> heh yeah
<hyperair> well actually i think it's all related to some other issue..
<hyperair> possibly timing or something?
<hyperair> when playing 3d games i get these weird spurious hangs that get increasingly frequent
<apw> hrm
<hyperair> when they get severe enough, everything starts going haywire
<hyperair> mouse, tg3, iwlagn
<hyperair> those are the most prominent ones
<hyperair> in the case of tg3, a suspend/resume fixes it
<hyperair> rmmod and modprobe again doesn't work
 * hyperair brb. need to reclaim my lost CPU core
<hagabaka> I have a few old linux-image and linux-headers packages, and even when I mark them as auto, aptitude won't remove them, because they have "Provides: linux-image/headers". is that how it's supposed to be?
<maxb> apw: With what reverted?
<apw> the patch you were having trouble with
<maxb> I'm running 2.6.32.2 now, we shall see if it breaks
<apw> i think .2 has that patch yes
<maxb> Oh. Well, my trouble starts after a fairly immense merge from drm-intel-next before 2.6.32-rc1
<maxb> Reverting the entirety of i915 back to before that seems to help
<maxb> But, that's such a volume of changes, that it doesn't say a huge amount
<maxb> I'm getting some flickers with 2.6.32.2
<maxb> Different kind of visual artifacts than I was seeing with 2.6.32.1, but still a problem
<maxb> I shall continue to run with it to see if the complete blank screen failure case happens.
<maxb> Unfortunately I have no way to reproduce it on demand, I just have to use the computer for a few hours
<lamont> [  129.431995] [drm:radeon_cp_reset] *ERROR* radeon_cp_reset called without lock held, held  -2147483648 owner ebddd840 ee217600
<lamont> meh
<RAOF> apw: Hi.  Are you still here?
<RAOF> apw: It seems I've got dns problems - http://121.44.54.198/kernel-lucid-nouveau.git/ will get you the branch.
<RAOF> apw: dns fixed; http://cooperteam.net/kernel-lucid-nouveau.git should work now.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-24
<crimsun> apw: any interest in extending buildscripts/build-mkschroot to work for Debian suites, too? I could push my tree.
<apw> crimsun, why not indeed
<matti> Quick question folks: is there a way of installing latest kernel from Lucid on 8.10?
<matti> I've tried the PPA for kernel, but its empty ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, I think that could break stuff, you may want to try that in a virtual machine
<matti> Isn't the kernel quasi-agnostic?
<crimsun> matti: of course, just manually install the debs
<matti> I believe it should be fine, but I will use your advise ;]
<crimsun> insert big fat disclaimer/caveat
<matti> crimsun: I am not gonna complain in a case of issues.
<matti> ;]
<dhillon-v10> crimsun, a quick question: won't the latest kernel break stuff in intrepid, i am just asking to get some information on this topic
<matti> I always can build it myself using make-kpkg.
<matti> dhillon-v10: Em. Actually.
<matti> dhillon-v10: Interpid is still udev-bounded.
<matti> dhillon-v10: Therefore it might actually be unhappy.
<matti> ;]
<matti> I wonder if backport is possible.
<dhillon-v10> matti, there are some great videos on youtube about making a custom kernel on debian based systems (ubuntu) let me get you the link for that, I have tried myself it works :D
<matti> I have no problem compiling it from the vanilla.
<matti> But I like the way how it is patched in Ubuntu.
<matti> I've noticed, that an upstream bug has been resolved in almost-latest version available in Lucid.
<matti> Hence, I wanted to upgrade ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, ahh here you go, try it out and see what you get: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH4H9cHPV2s&feature=channel that's part 1, part 2 will be in the related videos
<matti> I have to finally put myself up and do some bug squashing and help in general with the Ubuntu development.
<matti> dhillon-v10: Thanks!
<matti> dhillon-v10: Interestingly, I am finding process of building .deb package a nightmare ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, sure :D I actually got started with ubuntu development in this channel
<dhillon-v10> matti, packaging isn't too hard, over time you get the hang of it
<matti> dhillon-v10: Granted.
<matti> dhillon-v10: I am used to building .rpm because of my work.
<matti> dhillon-v10: And it is really simple - I've found building .deb a little bit more complex - although both apt-get and aptitude are better than rpm package manager.
<matti> dhillon-v10: Any advice on how to begin?
<dhillon-v10> matti, sure, you will have to do a lot of reading 
<dhillon-v10> matti, what are you trying to package
<matti> Nothing at the moment.
<dhillon-v10> matti, nice :D alright let's find something for you, just a sec.
<matti> Perhaps I should backport vlc 1.0.x to Intrepid.
<matti> Unless its already done.
<dhillon-v10> matti, you want to start out doing something smaller, I am not discouraging you but the amount of information you will find will be hard to keep up with
<matti> ;]
<matti> But it is not a rocket science, isnt it? ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, here's an insanely long guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html keep that for reference, Danial Holbach made some videos on packaging, let me get you the link for that as well
<dhillon-v10> matti, no its not rocket science otherwise I wouldn't get it
<matti> You would ;]
<matti> Nothing is impossible.
<matti> ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, alright here's another page, this one is long but you will have to read it, sorry: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<matti> What do we use during build process?
<matti> Makefile? Ant? Scons?
<matti> Crazy to the level of n^n autoconf?
<matti> ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, nothing there's one common build process that applies to packaging a software written in any language
<dhillon-v10> matti, that makes Debian so awesome
<matti> Quick question - side thing - is there a way for an aplication to be forced to re-connect to the Puleaudio sink?
<dhillon-v10> matti, not sure about that, I am learning about the sound base, right now I don't know much :D
<dhillon-v10> matti, alright here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Videos 
<matti> ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, when you finish watching the videos you can then jump on to #ubuntu-motu and then ask on how to get started
<matti> OK
<matti> I am already spying there ;]
<matti> dhillon-v10: Thank you very much for your help!
<matti> dhillon-v10: Do you have Wiki page on ubuntu.com?
<dhillon-v10> matti, good luck and whenever you need me just /query dhillon-v10
<dhillon-v10> matti, yah just a sec.
<dhillon-v10> matti, it needs to be updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/dhillonv/ will do that today
<matti> Oh gosh.
<matti> My FF just crashed ;]
 * matti blames Adobe Flash.
<dhillon-v10> matti, use chromium its really fast but in beta though never crashed until now
<matti> Indeed it is.
<matti> I am used to FF, hard to break old habits ;]
<matti> Oh, you do not actually have feedback section in there ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, just make one then lol :D
<dhillon-v10> matti, alright its there now
<matti> Ops.
<matti> I have conflicting entry ;]
<matti> I was in process of adding one for you ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, don't worry I'll fix it 
<matti> I can deal with it ;p
<matti> - done.
<matti> Hope you like it ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, thanks a lot, now that you remind me, I need to get testimonials from other devs. as well :D
<matti> :)
<dhillon-v10> matti, alright I have to go now, good luck and I'll talk to you later bye
<matti> Bye!
<matti> Merry Christmas!
<dhillon-v10> matti, yah same to you 
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-25
<Guest53746> hey i have a question
<Guest53746> just thinking of the average computer user and wondering, why does the ubuntu kernel have amature radio support by default?
<crimsun> because there are HAM users of a non-trivial number
<crimsun> (granted, that isn't necessarily the *real* reason, but it stands that things not marked experimental or broken are selected)
<Guest53746> that works i guess? do you think modularizing it might be a better option
<Guest53746> (ham users are pretty advanced users in my experiance lol)
<crimsun> would it really impact the kernel that much?
<crimsun> and, would you really save more than say 10KiB?
<Guest53746> good point
<crimsun> I would file a bug if you feel inclined to pursue it
<Guest53746> no just going to make my own custom kernel
<Guest53746> just throwing it out there though there are many 10k's one could cut from the kernel that would add up
<Guest53746> who knows. anyway thats all thanks
<dhillon-v10> matti, hi :D
<matti> Hi dhillon-v10 ;]
<matti> dhillon-v10: Merry X-Mas ;]
<dhillon-v10> matti, yah same to you, I found something futal on your wiki page, PLEASE REMOVE YOUR GPG FINGERPRINT FROM THAT PAGE okay :D
<matti> OK, why?
<dhillon-v10> matti, an experienced hacker can do a lot with it ;)
<matti> dhillon-v10: You can read it off of my certificate anyway.
<matti> dhillon-v10: And there is no protection against somebody importing it.
<dhillon-v10> matti, true but just in case
<matti> ;]
<matti> OK
<dhillon-v10> matti, just finished installing virtual box, I am packaging dtrace on it so :D
<matti> Nice ;]
<matti> Linux could indeed use dtrace.
<dhillon-v10> matti, this ome guy ported it to linux, I am just debianizing it :D
<dhillon-v10> *one
<matti> ;]
<matti> I wonder.
<matti> Do we finally have kcore, kernel debugger and kexec supported natively in the Kernel?
<matti> I havent look at these for a while.
<dhillon-v10> matti, not quiet sure about that, the kernel debugger I think so, see most of this is done upstream so we don't do too many changes to the kernel because something might break
<matti> ;]
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-26
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> is this the right place to ask a question about my driver problem?
<matti> thopiekar: Just ask.
<thopiekar> I've got a "Genius VideoCam Look" webcam which was working before on jaunty.. I was just waiting for a driver fix because I thought my problem is because of the new kernel.. but until now it isn't fixed.. have you got a solution?
<matti> thopiekar: Is there a bug open by any chance?
<thopiekar> this website says that I should have a "microdia " webcam.. http://groups.google.com/group/microdia/web/howto-get-information-on-your-webcam
<thopiekar> matti: hmm haven't found something on launchpad now..
<matti> thopiekar: Try too search for a possible bug and if there isnt one, open it.
<matti> I have to go and catch a train to London :(
<matti> Perhaps somebody else can help you ;]
<matti> thopiekar: Good luck!
<thopiekar> ok, matti, see ya :)
<matti> ;]
<thopiekar> thanks matti
<apparle> I am getting this error Initialized empty Git repository in /home/apparle/ubuntu-lucid/.git/ kernel.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.94.216]: errno=Connection refused fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection refused)
<apparle> on this command
<apparle> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<apparle> how to get git working behing proxy
<hyperair> hmm recent versions of the kernel have failed with make-kpkg
<hyperair> ever since include/linux/utsrelease.h got moved to include/generated/utsrelease.h
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-12-27
<Wellark> hi! I was pondering what's the process with upstream stable releases.
<Wellark> linux 2.6.31.7 contains a patch that I would like to see in karmic kernel. Should I file a bug to get it included in some future karmic kernel upgrade?
<Wellark> or is 2.6.31.7 going to be included in upgrades by default?
<crimsun> Wellark: nothing is automatic per se, but it stands that the patch being in a stable 2.6.31.x certainly helps greatly
<crimsun> Wellark: for accounting purposes it's best to file a bug
<Wellark> crimsun: OK. thanks.
<Wellark> here's the report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/500720
<ubot3`> Malone bug 500720 in linux "merge upstream patch - hso: fix soft-lockup" [Undecided,New] 
<Wellark> I wanted to mark it to affect karmic kernel, but didn't find out how to do that..
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-27
<Yuhong> I set this bug to Fix Released:
<Yuhong> http://us.generation-nt.com/redirect.html?url=A2wGdwV3UyQDJVQ8Di5TfwZkViUDYQB1An8IMwM3UCkMZVM1VDpaLVVhAjQIKQFsVjMCcAUvVyQPPlNxAToAeANxBiwFKFMnAzlUcw5zUzMGY1Z%2FA2oAbwI%2FCCoDLlBzDCBTNFQnWjpVLwJkCDIBN1ZmAjIFNw%3D%3D
<Yuhong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/455067
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 455067 in linux (Ubuntu) "[113818.216022] BUG: scheduling while atomic: dosemu.bin/12814/0x10000004 (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Quintasan> Hello, I'm having problems with Natty, after some time, with normal using, my system somehow slows down to a crawl, starting any application takes up to 10 seconds. Reading any file bigger than 20Mb is probably impossible. Right after this I manage to save dmesg, here is the output -> http://pastebin.com/s8DSWv35 . Can this be the cause of the slowdown?
<jbarnes> apw: /sbin/installkernel is still broken in 10.10 btw :)
<jbarnes> I still need to add lines to do the mkinitramfs and update-grub calls
<Sarvatt> jbarnes: looks like it got some attention recently but the fix isn't commited in upstream debianutils yet - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=607411
<ubot2> Debian bug 607411 in debianutils "installkernel should run-parts /etc/kernel/postinst.d" [Wishlist,Open]
<SamuraiAlba> How can I _FIX_ the "Cannot Reserve MMIO Region" issue?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-28
<trapicki> good evening!
<trapicki> I've a problem with an external USB harddisk, a WD Elements 2GB. The only partition has its last sector beyond the last sector reported by the kernel for the disk.
<trapicki> Any ideas how I find the missing bits to get disk size and partition size matching?
<anon^_^> Hi, I'm running into a small issue with Kernel 2.6.32-27.49 and dmcrypt
<anon^_^> when using Truecrypt 7.0a to create an encrypted partition the length of the device, I'm receiving an error, "device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: invalid argument command failed"
<anon^_^> I haven't had issues with Truecrypt making use of dm-crypt/cryptsetup in the past even on the same distribution in the past (Ubuntu 10.04)
<anon^_^> presume I caught channel sleeping
<anon^_^> a little mor information, I was able to create volumes in truecrypt as late as last week before the recent kernel update pushed into Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<anon^_^> so this regression appears to be a result of the kernel update
<trapicki> Some more: My problem is _exactly_ the same as http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1603349.html, see comments shayno90 October 28th, 2010, 07:58 PM and srs5694 October 28th, 2010, 11:39 PM
<trapicki> fdisk -l output for the 2TB-drive is identical
<anon^_^> small update, kern log listed the following error after two attempts to encrypt partitioned device
<anon^_^> http://pastebin.com/Am9YR9QC
<anon^_^> problem solved, sorry for disturbing chan
<anon^_^> prior disk was not removed correctly from OS prior to hotswap and insertion of new HDD. This appears to have caused the issue with cryptsetup
<lag> Is anyone alive? 
<lag> Anyone out there?
<LetoThe2nd> no.
<lag> LetoThe2nd: Seemingly 
<LetoThe2nd> lag: its the same as always... have a look at the topic, especially the last sentence :-)
<lag> LetoThe2nd: Na, it's okay - I'll just grab them when they return
<Quintasan> Can someone take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/694825 ? It's driving me mad, my installation crashes almost right after booting
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 694825 in linux (Ubuntu) "ata_bmdma crashing at random(?) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> grmbl
<ogra> godamned !
 * ogra starts to hate the ubuntu kernels with passion
<afunix_> hello
<afunix_> can anybody help me with kernel crashes?
<crimsun> afunix_: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging ?
<afunix_> yes. i have strange symptoms
<afunix_> mainline kernel (2.6.37) is crashing (kernel panic: bounce buffer is not DMA'ble from swiotlb)
<afunix_> ubuntu maverick last kernel has random hangs
<afunix_> crashes have appeared after I've upgraded my laptop memory up to 4Gb (x86_64 arch)
<afunix_> I've run memtest. I've run BIOS built-in hardware tests. Those tools report no errors
<Quintasan> afunix_: could I see your dmesg? I was wonder if you could have ran into the same issue as me
<afunix_> i've googled "kernel panic: bounce buffer is not DMA'ble" and found such errors were 2007-2008 in redhat kernels
<afunix_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6312269/dmesg.txt
<Quintasan> afunix_: uh, that is from a mainline kernel?
<afunix_> that is current ubuntu
<Quintasan> oh I see
<afunix_> i cannot boot mainline
<Quintasan> afunix_: you get random hang with maverick ones?
<afunix_> yes
<afunix_> 2.6.35-24-generic x86_64
<Quintasan> afunix_: You'd better file a bug report, I was trying to grab attention here for at least two days but without success, bugs at launchpad may get adressed faster
<afunix_> sometimes there are just hags, sometimes I can see blinking caps+scroll lock. sometimes (when I'm in console) I can see a lot of "oops" messages
<afunix_> well, I'm not sure if it is a memory problem or some real kernel bug
<Quintasan> did you try booting without the additional RAM?
<afunix_> yes. When I'm booting with 2Gb it works fine. But when there is 4Gb it hangs.
<afunix_> but two different memtesting tools says that everything is fine
<afunix_> I've got such line in dmesg: "Memory: 4041352k/4456448k available (5711k kernel code, 264216k absent, 150880k reserved, 5379k data, 908k init)"
<Quintasan> well, I would open a bug in your case, they will just close it if it's your memory's fault in the end
<afunix_> BIOS reports 256Mb of RAM as absent. So, maybe there is some errors in the way kernel detects and occupies memory
<afunix_> hmmm. I'll try, but I think that bug report can stay unresolved forever...
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-29
<lag> bug 695274
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 695274 in linux (Ubuntu) "WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/net/sched/sch_generic.c:258 dev_watchdog+0x1fd/0x210() (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695274
<trapicki> I've a problem with partition sizes and kernel reported disk size. Partitions seem to extend beyond the end of the disk.
<trapicki> Kernel is 2.6.35-24-generic. Seems like Linux calculates the disk size too small. The partition is NTFS and works fine on Windows XP and Windows 7.
<trapicki> Anyone an idea about the disk size/capacity problem? I read the Large Disk HOWTO (a little old, anyway), and there seem to have been issues with disk capacity and reported C/H/S . My disk is attached via USB, no idea how capacity is calculated for USB mass storage.
<czr> trapicki, capacity is "calculated" by the device reporting it in LBA sectors.
<czr> trapicki, how large is the device?
<trapicki> Hello czr! The drive is 2TB, more like 1.83 TiB.
<czr> what does blockdev --getsize /dev/sdX report?
<trapicki> # blockdev --getsize /dev/sdh
<trapicki> 3907024896
<czr> right. that's just shy above 2TB
<czr> which shouldn't cause a problem at all.
<czr> can you use pastebin and put the contents of fdisk -l -u /dev/sdh there?
<czr> also, prepend to that the contents of : grep sdh /proc/partitions
 * czr runs for a smoke meanwhile, brb
<czr> trapicki, you still here?
<trapicki> czr: see http://pastebin.com/ww7QARuk
<czr> hmm. that is severely broken
<trapicki> I found quite some reports of that problem with disks not ending at a cylinder. See http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1603349.html Comment srs5694
<trapicki> October 28th, 2010, 11:39 PM
<trapicki> Is there any way to find out where the calculation went wrong?
<czr> yes. the partition table looks really suspect
<czr> what did you use to create it?
<czr> good news is that the kernel detects the disk size correctly, so it's not a driver problem
<trapicki> The drive was shipped with this partition by WD. Works fine on WinXP and Win7.
<czr> however, when it starts parsing the partitions, it will get into trouble very quickly, resulting in incorrect /proc/partitions, and hence, completely incorrect view of the disk
<trapicki> Of course, a partition stretching beyond the end of the disk is not sane.
<czr> let me dig around a bit
<trapicki> I checked the partition table, is MBR, no GPT.
<czr> trapicki, right. pastebin the following: 1) sudo parted, 2) unit s 3) print
<czr> parted is interactive, so enter 2 and 3 as commands
<czr> I remembered there was a tool just to dump the "semiraw" contents of partition table, but rememberd that I had to write the tool myself some years back (can't find it now)..
<trapicki> # parted /dev/sdh
<trapicki> GNU Parted 2.3
<trapicki> Using /dev/sdh
<trapicki> Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<trapicki> (parted) unit s                                                           
<trapicki> (parted) print                                                            
<trapicki> Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!                           
<trapicki> (parted)           
<trapicki> Sorry.
<czr> heh. ok then.
<trapicki> czr, you said the kernel detected the size correctly. But when the partitions are scanned, the partition size is truncated:
<czr> seems that the WD comes with broken partition table
<czr> yes. I said the kernel detected the disk size correctly.
<trapicki> [    4.373991] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdh] Assuming drive cache: write through
<trapicki> [    4.373996]  sdh: sdh1
<trapicki> [    4.389915] sdh: p1 size 3907027120 extends beyond EOD, enabling native capac
<czr> no need to paste here
<czr> I read your pastebin from earlier
<czr> http://community.wdc.com/t5/Other-Externals/2TB-WD-Elements-HD-can-t-reformat/td-p/37535
<czr> seems like a common issue
<czr> the fact that it happens to work in windows is not really of interest. the fact that people have to remove the volume and recreate it in order to make a filesystem (in windows) does signal that it's not really an issue in how linux works.
<czr> so. linux does the right thing, even if it's not the same thing as your windows.
<trapicki> I really do not want to repartition the drive. Lots of stuff on it, and as it's one of the biggest currently available, its not that easy to backup. Given the table is right and the capacity is reported wron
<czr> the table is not right.
<trapicki>  is there any way to find out which steps are taken to calculate the drive capacity?
<czr> now, if you're really desperate, you could make a dm mapping (for example with kpartx tools) and manually set the start and ending sectors for the dm volume slice.
<czr> which you could then attempt to mount
<czr> trapicki, here are the steps: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.36/fs/partitions/msdos.c#L432
<trapicki> I guess the drive size is queried via usb mass storage directly from the drive, right?
<trapicki> Thanks for the hint btw.
<czr> yes
<czr> the drive size is detected correctly
<czr> but let me think a bit. you're using 32-bit host, right?
<trapicki> no, 64bit. Linux corvusmons 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<czr> hmm. yes. the partition doesn't actually run off that much off the disk
<czr> fdisk has internal issues when doing the -l, which is why the values are whacked there
<czr> so, the fact that the kernel will clip the partition sizes to end at the disk end would mean that some ntfs structures at the end of the disk wouldn't be accessible
<czr> and there's really no good way around that if you plan to use the ntfs in anyway
<czr> even the kpartx trick won't work
<czr> so, I'm out of help here. the issue isn't in linux. the issue is with the incorrect partition table contents, and probably also ntfs boot device descriptor. windows works around it (but will probably eventually stop working), linux refuses to work around it, since it's just wrong.
<trapicki> ntfs would not mount, it accesses the end of the disk soon, and boils out with errors about anavailable sectors. I would ignore the missing sectors, ntfs isn't :-(
<czr> dump the data somewhere in windows, then recreate the partition and then you're done.
<trapicki> :-(, but ok, seems the way to go.
<czr> yes. you could try using ntfsfix to fix the filesystem itself, but it's very likely that you'll just break it even more. so don't do it.
<czr> WD is evil.
<czr> for selling such crap.
<trapicki> Maybe some windows partition tool will resize the fs and the partition.
<trapicki> yes, really crappy.
<trapicki> Thanks for your help.
<trapicki> Finally traced the USB traffic, and it reported 3907024895 LBA with 512 bytes/block. So the partition table is definitely wrong.
<apw> xclaesse, that bug already affects the current development release which is natty
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-30
<komputes> hi ogasawara, how are you?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-12-31
<virtuald> lastlog ipv6
<yotamMedini> CONFIG_APM_POWER - is it possible in recent 2.6.3n kernels for x86?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-01
<lamont> can I extend a pv in lvm?  (ala resize2fs if it were just a normal partition)?
<lamont> pvresize for the win
<em> Hi, I think I may have found a bug in the ubuntu kernel. Can someone tell me an easy way to install an upstream kernel to check?
<em> Im an ordinary user I don't have special skills.
<em> I'm hoping to find a ppa for the mainline kernel.
<psusi> I just attached a kernel patch to finally fix bug #153768.  Could anyone take a look and maybe apply it?  It is pretty simple and straightforward.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 153768 in udisks (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "External SATA (eSATA) removable disk detected as system-internal (affects: 12) (dups: 4) (heat: 120)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153768
<mjg59> psusi: Just parse ahci_port_cmd?
<mjg59> You're still depending on the BIOS to know that it's an external port, so this isn't a guarantee
<psusi> mjg59, two problems with that: 1) udev doesn't do bitwise comparisons and 2) ahci_port_cmd is in the wrong part of the sysfs tree so udev can't see it
<psusi> yep, it isn't guaranteed, but it's better than nothing
<mjg59> Its a property of the host, not of the device
<psusi> that's the problem... the host device is not the parent of the device device
<psusi> so udev doesn't see it as an attribute of the disk or its ancestry
<mjg59> Well, adding bitwise comparison support to udev sounds useful
<psusi> this arrangement is totally broken according to kay
<psusi> it does... but the arrangement also needs fixed
<mjg59> That also sounds worthwhile
<mjg59> Adding sysfs ABI in a distribution-specific patch doesn't sound like as good a plan
<psusi> exactly
<psusi> hence, this patch
<mjg59> ...which adds sysfs ABI
<psusi> yea, but doesn't move a bunch around... just adds a new one
<psusi> so no chance of breakage
<mjg59> Right. That's probably not a good thing to add in a distribution-specific patch.
<psusi> why?
<mjg59> Because if it doesn't go upstream it'll have to be carried forever
<psusi> well, yea... that's true of any patch
<mjg59> No, ones that don't create ABI can be dropped
<psusi> so could this, if you don't mind re breaking esata auto mounting
 * psusi scratches his head
<mjg59> No, even if this gets fixed properly you still can't drop the patch
<mjg59> Because you have no idea what else might be using that ABI
<mjg59> Users may depend on it
<em> hey i have done everything I can to try to help out with reporting this bug is anything missing --- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/696164
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 696164 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP Pavilion dv6 loses display permanently when lid is left closed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-01-02
<yigal> what is the approximate size after compiling a stock x86 Maverick kernel (with a few patches)?
<yigal> of the source directory
<yigal> that is
<yigal> ?
<yigal> I'm using a 7gb flash drive and I've started to uninstall packages due to the size of the source folder ~3.4gb right now
<yigal> I mean my whole Ubuntu install is on the 7gb
<yigal> soon the build will be 1/2 of the total disk space, lol
<yigal> ok 690mb left
<yigal> I already removed evolution, empathy, totem and most other "fluff" to compile this kernel
<yigal> this is hardcore, lol
<yigal> ok have a great weekend
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-26
<ronj> Hi! Seems I'm on a suspend/resume streak these days, I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/908691 . I'm not sure it's properly categorized and tagged however, help welcome. Thanks everybody and merry Christmas :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 908691 in linux "Keyboard events fail to register after resuming from suspend (Dell Vostro V13)" [Undecided,New]
<bullgard4> >	In MAC OS X the following definition applies: "http://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/musicaudio/reference/CoreAudioDataTypesRef/Reference/reference.html: "In Core Audio, the following definitions apply: An »audio stream« is a continuous series of data that represents a sound, such as a song." Does the same definition for »audio stream« apply to Ubuntu?
<SpamapS> bullgard4: thats not really a "kernel" question. :)
<bullgard4> SpamapS: Your nick is an omen: You are producing spam.
<SpamapS> bullgard4: you might want to check out http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<SpamapS> bullgard4: but then I negate Spam with its reverse, mapS ;)
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-27
<basix> hello everyone... can someone let me know what the issue is here? I am unable to get a useable kernel module compiled on ANY of the mainline kernels in the ubuntu kernel-ppa repository. Heres the bug and some info from a virtualbox developer who says the issue is that the headers somehow don't match the kernel. https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/9891
<basix> i am currently running 3.1.2 but i'll be upgrading to 3.1.6 and checking if the issue still persists
<basix> this is the kernel ppa i am currently using : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<basix> anybody?
<apw> basix, the compiler the mainline kernels are built with don't match those on the system most likely
<apw> basix, they are only intended for testing
<basix> apw, how do i find out the compiler used to build mainline kernels? Also, shouldn't this be an issue with the regular ubuntu kernels as well? I mean a user can always upgrade / downgrade GCC on his system and when a package like virtualbox, vmware tries to build it's kernel modules, it'll cause such issues.
<basix> apw, i agree they are intended for testing. i wanted to test out the latest virtualbox but unfortunately i cant build any version on my system currently
<apw> basix, we build the mainline kernels on lucid
<basix> apw, i am using natty 
<apw> basix, so reboot into an official kernel, those are built in a chroot that matches your system
<basix> apw, my wireless has a bunch of issues if i boot into an official kernel
<basix> apw, as well as sleep / power issues and thats the whole reason i am on a mainline kernel
<basix> apw, are there source packages for the mainline kernel so i can rebuild it natively on my system and that should fix the issue, right?
<apw> basix, yes i expect if you build it on natty it would work ok
<basix> apw, so are there any source packages or do i need to build one myself?
<apw> basix, there are no source packaged, but there is file COMMIT which contains the linus commit to checkout -- and a set of patches which if applied gives you the tree the builder used
<basix> ok
<apw> external modules are a royal pain, those guys should jsut submit their stuff upstream
<basix> apw, alternatively if i setup a lucid chroot and build the modules in there, would that work as well?
<apw> basix, i would hope that would work also; that might make more sense
 * apw wonders if we could build vb modules with them ... hmmm
<basix> apw, haha yes. also i suspect this is an issue not just affecting virtualbox. i tried installing vmware and it too had the same issue.
<apw> basix, yep, yet another external module... pain in the ass always
<basix> any idea what the overall process to build these modules would look like inside a chroot? I haven't build modules in some time let alone inside a chroot. 
<apw> the problem is that people want to use these kernels on a range of series, and we don't really have compute or the space to build for every conceivable combination
<apw> basix, it should be identicle
<basix> after i create a chroot for lucid, do i install gcc and other build essentials and build those modules in that chroot?
<apw> oh and ... you should mention to vb pepople that they are compiler sensitive so their build really ought to check
<basix> i think i will reopen the bug
<basix> but i need to be 100% certain it is a compiler
<basix> apw, so i already have a chroot
<basix> apw, when i look in /lib/modules inside the chroot there are no headers which kinda makes sense because it's a clean root
<basix> apw, i will just install the header package inside the chroot as well as virtualbox. it should then go through the process of building the modules as usual and i can then copy those modules out of the chroot. does that sound reasonable?
<basix> apw, sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 lucid /srv/chroot/lucid_x86_64 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <- does this look ok?
<apw> basix, heh, it looks believable
<basix> ??
<apw> basix, i have no idea if its purfect of the top of my head, i use some prebuilt ones the majority of the time
<basix> apw, ok
<basix> apw, it's a no go. i was able to compile the modules. they got 'modprobed' without any issues within the chroot but when i copied them outside the chroot into /lib/modues/$(uname -r)/misc, it seems the issue persisted. do i need to run depmod or is there some sort of a module cache that i need to clear to ensure the older modules are not loaded?
<basix> brb
<basix> apw, ok...so i was able to 'modprobe
<basix>  the modules from within the chroot
<basix> apw, that worked but outside the chroot, it still causes the panic. i wonder if it has to do with something at the runtime
<basix> apw, for posterity's sake, i am pinging you. thanks for all your help. i got the modules to build inside the lucid chroot and that fixed the issue. there were some old modules remaining in /lib/modules/3.1.2-030102-generic/updates/dkms which made it seem that the issue was not fixed since modprobe was favoring that path over /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc where the newly built modules were. After I replaced the modules in the dkms directory, I was 
<basix> able to modprobe all the virtualbox modules successfully and able to restart virtualbox and run a VM. This is Virtualbox 4.1.8 on kernel 3.1.2. 
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-29
<apw> basix, thanks for that i'll try and get it documented for posterity
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! whats the preferred way to poke around with kernel modules? can this way be used? http://www.makelinux.com/books/embedded_linux_kernel_and_drivers/img9
<psusi> isn't there a way to do an atomic 64 bit read/write on i386 or do you have to use a seqcounter?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-12-30
<Kurdistan> hi the kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ is there any way to add the ubuntu patches to them? if so, how?
<Kurdistan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/  <<<---- I understand this kernels are vanilla kernels without ubuntu patches
<Kurdistan> also were can I find the ubuntu patches
<CarlFK> append ... ip=192.168.1.5 netconsole=@/eth0,@192.168.1.3/00:08:02:a0:ab:cf
<CarlFK> "netconsole: ni IP address for eth0, aborting" 
<CarlFK> /ni/no
<CarlFK> I am guessing ip= isn't right?
<CarlFK> http://dpaste.de/wPT8S/     69.489000]  [<c151a3f2>] ? printk+0x2d/0x2f[   69.489198]  [<c151a2d0>] panic+0x5c/0x151[   69.489399]  [<c104b384>] forget_original_parent+0x1e4/0x1f0
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-01-01
<gfxmonk> How can I find out if a givven commit in the upstream kernel has been applied to my current (stock) ubuntu kernel?
<gfxmonk> the `uname -r` version string is 3.0.0-14, does that mean it's based on upstream 3.0.0 or 3.0.14?
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-24
<trijntje> Hi all, I was wondering if someone who knows a bit about the kernel could take a look at this bug:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/ubuntu-defaults-builder/+bug/1075876 
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1075876 in ubuntu-defaults-builder (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntu-defaults-builder: only quantal 64bit does not build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<trijntje> building a localised custom iso for quantal 64 bit fails with a dpkg error configuring the 3.5.0-17 kernel, and I have no
<jackbrownhf> ?
<jackbrownhf> nobody here ? never?
<jackbrownhf> Which is the best format to compress audio video and get le lowest size possible without losing quality (or losing it in a reasonable way)
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-25
<Kano> hi, in the 3.8 kernel is no ath active, why not
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-26
<sharky^ger> hello, i am affected to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1014490 is there anything i can do to solve the issue?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1014490 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:1503 Ubuntu 12.04LTS server doesn't detect Intel 82579V on Supermicro X9SCL-F" [Medium,Confirmed]
<melkor> Seasons greetings, I have found an error while building something that depends on the kernel headers when I use the 3.7.1 kernel in the mainline ppa.
<melkor> I am building a dell touchpad driver and it works fine for 3.6.x but will not compile when using 3.7.x. I'm not sure who to contact about this. It appears to be a regression in the kernel but I'm not sure.
<mjg59> melkor: A kernel driver?
<mjg59> melkor: Drivers often need to be updated to build against newer versions of the kernel
<mjg59> Only the userspace ABI is stable, not the kernelspace one
<melkor> mjg59: I am not to knowledgable in this area so here is what I found. I am using a mouse driver that I build against the kernel, whenever I update I have to rebuild.
<melkor> In the 3.7 kernel the function input_mt_slots takes 3 arguments, in the 3.6 kernel the function only takes 2 arguments.
<melkor> This function is found in the mt.h, I don't know if this is userspace ABI or kernelspace. If it is kernel space I suppose Ill contact the maker of the driver.
<melkor> sorry, I dropped my x session. If anybody responded I missed it.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-27
<penguin42> I've been following bug 1093217   (I flipped it to the right package etc) - the user has been asked to do upstream testing, but I don't think that's the right thing given that it's a 12.04 regression between updates within 12.04
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1093217 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04 will not boot after kernel update (From 3.2.0.29->3.2.0.31)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093217
<penguin42> thoughts?
<melkor> This 3.7 kernel says that it is awesome on power management.
<melkor> I get a reported 20% increase in battery life.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-28
<penguin42> bug 1085751 triggers on 3.5.0-030500-generic #201207211835 and 3.5.1-030501-generic \201208091310 but not 3.5.0-19-generic #30  - where to go next?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1085751 in linux (Ubuntu) "[drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation -35!" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1085751
<penguin42> is that an indication it's probably something we added - or is there an existing prebuilt package closer to 3.5.0-19-generic #30 I can try?
<apw> penguin42, in the unlikely event you read the archives, that is a 3.5.7 based kernel (the -19 one) so you would want to look later in the 3.5 stable series
<penguin42> I was trying to follow the instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel    but am hitting a 'II: Checking modules for generic...previous or current modules file missing!  /media/more/git/linux-2.6-fiddle/debian.master/abi/3.5.0-19.30~dag/amd64/generic.modules     /media/more/git/linux-2.6-fiddle/debian.master/abi/3.5.0-19.30/amd64/generic.modules    make: *** [module-check-gener
<penguin42> I can see there are a skipmodule=true  - but have I screwed up earlier?
<penguin42> ohhh I see - that's why it tells you to *replace* the previous head entry on the changelog
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-29
<jackbrownhf> hello
<jackbrownhf> anybody here?
<jackbrownhf> dkms install
<jackbrownhf> IS anyone available to help me to enable the backlight keyboard on my laptopt  ASUS N56VZ ? I'm running ubuntu 12.10 
<jackbrownhf> IS anyone available to help me to enable the backlight keyboard on my laptopt  ASUS N56VZ ? I'm running ubuntu 12.10 
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-12-30
<njin> hallo, can we consider this as a bug causing problems on the machine or is just a warning   ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000b00-0x0000000000000b07 SystemIO conflicts with Region \SOR1 1
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-23
<orogor> hi
<orogor> i did swapoff -a , made the summ of rss from ps -e, got 2Gb of ram used by apps, free -m shows 1GB for cache+buffer and 6.6gb of memory used
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-24
 * apw waits patiently for his christmas G+T
<jpds> apw: What about the pre-Xmas one?
<apw> had that yesterday obviously :)
<orogor> hi
<orogor> may somone enlighten me on a not so simple memory usage question ?
<orogor> all swap is off, sum of rss memory is 2G , 1G is cache , yet i have 7gb used , 1gb free
<orogor> blender trying to allowate more than 1gb get oom killed, so thats  really 1gb free
<pkern> 11:39 <@pkern> error_reporting in php.ini hilft.op
<pkern> Bah. Sorry.
<pkern> orogor: Doesn't that ignore SHR?
<orogor> rss ?
<orogor> well not really
<orogor> not if you sum all memory usage
<orogor> like postgres has maybe a 1gb memory pool , share 1gb, appears as shr and res, the maybe 100 worker have 10mb res memory and 1gb shr , because they use the memory pool from the main process 
<infinity> win goto mwhudson 
<infinity> Hrmph.
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-26
<yfgyugs87fy> WARNING       WARNING      WARNING,                       WARNING
<yfgyugs87fy> WARNING             WARNING              WARNING,     WARNING         WARNING
<yfgyugs87fy>  YOU MAY BE WATCHED    
<yfgyugs87fy> YOU MAY BE WATCHED
<yfgyugs87fy>                 YOU MAY BE WATCHED
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-27
<InstallGentoo_> Hi
<InstallGentoo_> Is there a mirror of kernel.ubuntu.com?
<InstallGentoo_> I need ubuntu patches for ureadahead
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-28
<MangaKaDenza> So I was directed here to report a tiny kernel problem...
<MangaKaDenza> see I build the 3.13rc5+ kernel, but when I used it I couldn't use usb input devices. Even though lsusb showed them. However, reverting to linux 3.11.X-generic solved that.
<MangaKaDenza> I'm not sure what to say really... I'm not good at reporting stuff
<infinity> MangaKaDenza: Built your own from upstream sources, or used an Ubuntu 3.13rc5?
<MangaKaDenza> built from linus' tree
<infinity> Kay.  This probably isn't the ideal place to ask questions or report bugs about Linus's tree, but if you want to try an Ubuntu 3.13rc5 and see if the problem persists, that might be helpful.
<MangaKaDenza> where do I get the ubu version of the kernel :o
<infinity> 3.13.0-0.11 from the kernel team PPA is rc5.
<infinity> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+packages
<MangaKaDenza> thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-12-29
<zequence> infinity: apw: Hi. Was wanting to set up the tree for trusty now, and also make it signed.
<zequence> The signed part seems trivial, though I'm not sure how that works yet.
<zequence> I might need some help on both though.
<infinity> zequence: On the kernel side, the signed bits are, indeed, trivial.  Mangling the installer and perhaps grub to cope with "hey, more than one kernel can have a signed bit" might need some looking at.
<infinity> zequence: PS: can you smoketest all your SRUs for me, so I'm good to go for releasing in the new year?
<infinity> (I know, I know, lead by example, I need to do some testing of the PPC SRUs in the next day or two too)
<zequence> infinity: Yep. I did that yesterday. All should be ready now
<infinity> zequence: Oh, hah.  Why do I always poke you right after you've done something without looking first?
<infinity> I must love looking like an idiot. :)
<zequence> heh
<zequence> I'm doing this for the first time. Think I need to just copy the debian.lowlatency dir into a new branch inside the trusty tree, and make a couple of changes in the debian dir.
<zequence> Ah. right there's a patch too. I should undo that, and make it a config instead. I'll work on it.
<infinity> zequence: If you turn the patch into a suitable CONFIG_ twiddle, we might be able to talk the kernel team into pulling lowlatency into master.  AFAIK, that patch is the only reason it's an out-of-tree flavour.
<infinity> (Well, and build-time, maintenance commitment, etc, but those ones would be easier to argue without the patch)
<zequence> infinity: Cool. That sounds like a good idea to me :)
<zequence> I'm actually against adding configs in buildtime that could be added separately. This particular patch enables the use of the rtirq script (which need threadirqs enabled), which is not really needed for low latency. The script attempts to give audio devices higher priority, which might not be what everyone wants, so I'm considering breaking that dependency. 
<zequence> Some would like to label -lowlatency -desktop instead
<zequence> But, I'm fine with -lowlatency :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-22
<trippeh> dang. wireless-regdb really could use a update.
<trippeh> 11ac seems gimped even in vivid
<trippeh> at least for .no
<apw> trippeh, could you file a bug against crda or whateevr it is called and let us know the bug number here. 
<apw> trippeh, wireless-regdb is separate ... so that indeed.
<Novelocrat> Is there a mechanical or enumerated correspondence between the names of kernel modules (as used by modprobe and listed by lsmod) and the CONFIG_* options in .config that control their compilation? I'd like to programmatically disable building (CONFIG_...=n) any unit that the distro's maintainers built as a module that I don't have loaded.
<apw> Novelocrat, not that i know of, i think that is a tricky one to map too, as that mapping is essentially defined by the Makefile rules themselves.
<Novelocrat> Ok, so if we wanted that sort of thing, someone would have to patch basically the entire kernel to create that correspondence
<apw> yeah, it is pissible the mod info has other hints ...
<Novelocrat> looks like 'make localmodconfig' does approximately what I want
<trippeh> apw: there was a bug already, bug 1284093
<ubot5> bug 1284093 in wireless-regdb (Ubuntu) "Please update regulations to support VHT" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284093
<trippeh> looks like debian is sometimes updating it to match upstream even in stable, so :)
<apw> trippeh, then we ought to be able to merge that with luck ...
<ius> Can anyone tell how the extended stable kernels are related to the shipped releases? Specifically:
<ius> I've tracked down this OOPS: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1296660 which seems to have an upstream fix in v3.18
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1296660 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel oops: fb: conflicting fb hw usage astdrmfb vs VESA VGA (unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference / con_set_unimap+0x32" [High,Confirmed]
<ius> I also noticed it was backported to the extended stable http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/linux.git;a=commit;h=c00b3bcf1e2e9531d1816c220fbac0852eaa4bd6
<ius> Does that mean it'll end up in the Trusty release kernel eventually? I can't tell whether someone skipped that patch or that it's yet to land automagically..
<apw> the extended stables are pulled in fairly regularly, roughly every 3 weeks
<ius> So if a fix is present in the extended stable it should get fixed without any further action on my end.. ..soon?
<apw> in theory, wtiting up that info in the bug would help
<ius> Actually, as I'm reviewing it now, I found the Trusty git repo and noticed it was pulled in for 3.13.0-44.73
<apw> ok good.  well note that too in the bug, then we can close it out
<ius> Right. I've done so, didn't touch the bug status (besides, I'm unable to test, but based on my best judgment + disassembly the fix should be correct)
<ius> Thanks.
<apw> ius, if you are unable to reproduce after the update, that might be meaningful, maybe
<ius> I can't really test it in a meaningful way, I've got no console access to the box to determine how often it currently panics. Traced the OOPs back to the line that's patched though, and it makes sense. I'll wait for someone else to ack it though.
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-23
<keymone> hi, i'm seeing in strace sendto() being 10 times faster followed by inevitable recvfrom -> EAGAIN
<keymone> compared to slowed sendto() and no EAGAIN
<keymone> any ideas why would happen?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-26
<chrss> should i be worried about this? https://bpaste.net/show/aa9f79587a2f
<apw> chrss, that is just telling you your bios is broken
<chrss> does that mean danger? my system can hang at any moment?
<chrss> i'm just trying to get sense of the potential severity
<chrss> like, if i was driving in a car and it said "your airbags aren't going to work" i'd be a little worried
<chrss> but if i was driving and it said "your brakes aren't going to work" i'd be REALLY worried
<mjg59> chrss: It means you're not going to have a working iommu
<mjg59> Which, unless you're doing hardware passthrough in virtualisation, is basically not important
<chrss> i don't know what "hardware passthrough in virtualization" means
<chrss> so you're probably right
<chrss> i seem to be affected by this bug: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86231
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 86231 in network-wireless "iwlwifi: 7260: 0x00000034 | NMI_INTERRUPT_WDG - INIT image - MWG100220470" [Normal,Closed: code_fix]
<chrss> but i can't seem to figure out which ubuntu kernel i can install that has the fix
<chrss> accordign to that bug report, the fix went into that tree on Nov 3
<chrss> i don't know when it was accepted into mainline
<chrss> but i don't see any utopic kernels that recent anyway: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<chrss> is it possible the fix was put into vivid kernels but not utopic kernels on purpose?
<chrss> based on the nature of the bug, i can't see why it would be
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-27
<trippeh> chrss: if you get that bios message, disable vt-d in bios
<trippeh> fwiw, I have such an system too, and when I had it enabled other odd stuff happened. but that was many kernels ago.
<chrss> trippeh: ok, thanks
<chrss> so it looks like the bug fix i'm looking for got put into kernel 3.17.4
<chrss> but there are no 3.17.4 utopic kernels
<chrss> pre-built anyway
<chrss> can i use vivid?
<chrss> vivid veret or something
<chrss> btw, i'm looking here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<chrss> well, i upgraded my kernel to 3.17.4
<chrss> it fixed my wifi bug but seemed to introduce a whole new set of issues
<chrss> slow booting, namely
<chrss> something about usb hub errors
<chrss> oh well, can't win i guess
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-12-28
<lolek> hi guys, I'm trying to build my own kernel based on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel but I've got some problems with it, here is the log: http://www.pasteall.org/55897
<apw> lolek, it would depend how you tried to build it i think, what command triggered that output
<lolek> well
<lolek> I've followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<lolek> so the command that triggered taht output was: fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic
<lolek> I've only changed the local version, for amd64 generic
<lolek> I can try now to remove everything and try again without changing anything
<lolek> hold on
<lolek> apw: here: http://www.pasteall.org/55898 changed only cpu type and hz to 300
<lolek> so now I'll just run: fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic which will take quite a while 
<lolek> apw: done.. it build correctly, and seems there's a problem with the webpage
<lolek> apw: according to this paragraph: apt-get will try to "upgrade" the kernel to the stock build/version of the Ubuntu kernel if you build a custom kernel without appending an extra string to the end of your kernel version. To prevent apt-get from listing the Ubuntu kernel as upgradeable when you type apt-get upgrade, you must (from the kernel documentation) append an extra string to the end of your kernel version. This will show up when you type un
<lolek> apw: I should change the kernel local version, but as soon as I'll do this, the build will fail
<lolek> apw: so right now I've got the kernel built with my changes, but I'd like to change the local version - right now it's "generic" how can I change it then?
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-21
<apw> Noskcaj, that might be a plymouth issue which just got fixed
<TJ-> apw: quick Q on behalf of a user: when is the Wily kernel matching the 4.2.8 stable mainline due? There's some BTRFS bugs the user has suffered from
<TJ-> User relies on AUFS too for LXC/LXD so can't simply switch to a mainline build. I suggests the Xenial 4.3.3 but that breaks user's ZFS DKMS module builds :)
<apw> TJ-, xenial should have zfs built-in though
<apw> TJ-, i would expect 4.2.8 to be in the next upload, but that is likely 5 weeks out
<TJ-> apw: I didn't know that; I'll tell the user next time they pop up :)
<TJ-> Yes, I thought it'd be next month for 4.2.8.
<PETSounds> Hi. Which kernel version best for Intel Skylake?
<PETSounds> i am currently on WIly kernel, but the performance is not that smooth. Just wonder if upgrading Kernel and Intel Graphics driver will improve the performance.
<apw> PETSounds, hmmm, well vivid was the first one to have any kind of support and that was backported, wily is intended to have native support
<apw> PETSounds, that said, it is very new even there, so you might find the xenial 4.3 kernel has some benefits, and we would be interested if so
<PETSounds> apw: thanks for your response. What do i need to do to make Broadcom driver doesn't stop working when upgrading Kernel? 
<apw> PETSounds, bcmwl ?
<PETSounds> i upgraded
<PETSounds> i upgraded the kernel from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D and WLAN stops working
<apw> PETSounds, very likely, if it is bcmwl, you would want to get a copy of that from xenial as well as that is sync'd with the kernel in xenial
<apw> PETSounds, note i am talking about the ubuntu archive xenial 4.3 kernel not the ones in mainline-build respository
<PETSounds> apw: ahh ok. thank you. i'll try again and report back.
<yoasif> any chance anyone can tell me when we can expect a new kernel based on http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1527359 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1527359 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "Wily update to v4.2.8 stable release" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yoasif> looking for fixes http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git/commit/?h=master-next&id=c7c784296cf04c0757f39aa00c77d12a4f2a5548 and http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git/commit/?h=master-next&id=9e0d373b6959298b9a07cb2975d04a7aac7e0e23
<apw> yoasif, that is already applied to master-next so it should be in the next sru cycle, which is about 5 weeks out with xmas in the way
<TJ-> yoasif: aha, I asked apq about this last night. You should be able to use the Xenial kernel since it has the ZFS driver built-in - no need for the DKMS
<apw> yoasif, is there a bug filed for your specific issue, is so i could spin you up a test kernel to confirm that the update is what you need
<TJ-> s/apq/apw/
<yoasif> apw: ouch — so right now i'm running the mainline build from the kernel ppa page but there's no -extras package (so no aufs and docker doesn't work)… any chance there's an easy way to build an extras package for the mainline kernel?
<apw> (the bug gives me something to publish against
<yoasif> (the issue has been fixed in mainline http://kernel.ubuntu.com/%7Ekernel-ppa/mainline/v4.2.8-wily/
<apw> yoasif, there are no extras packages for mainline builds, it is disabled, which means everything is builtin, but aufs is not in mainline so you don't get that
<yoasif> yeah :/
<apw> everything is in the linux-image which exists
<apw> i can buid you a test kernel against that tip to use till the official one comes out in the new year if that is of use
<yoasif> but i should be able to use xenial's kernel with that extras package for the time being (since zfs is built in?)
<apw> xenials kernel contains the zfs bits nativly, but it might be simpler
<apw> for you to have a test kernel from me, which would sit version wise in the middle and upgrade correctly when
<apw> the real distro kernel comes out
<apw> if everything you need is in the .8 update
<yoasif> apw: i'd really appreciate that — but i'd need -extras too, since aufs isn't in mainline :/
<apw> yoasif, extras comes out as part of the build automatically for the ubuntu builds
<yoasif> right now i'm running mainline, but i can't run docker, so i don't have any services running ;)
<yoasif> (been replacing disks on my btrfs raid, and the hard lockups were really annoying) 
<apw> yep those are only there for problem isolation, they aren't production quality by any means
<yoasif> apw: so if you were to create a test kernel, would i be able to have aufs as a module (easily)? 
<apw> yes, it would be an intermim build just the same as if i had uploaded the current state of the tree
<apw> yoasif, i assume you are needing an x86 kernel of one size or other
<yoasif> x64, yeah
<yoasif> apw: the mainline build is actually more "production quality" (in that it doesn't lock up) than the stable ubuntu build besides the fact that i don't have aufs as a module ;)
<apw> yoasif, well that is btrfs, that well known awsome filesystem
<yoasif> apw: i'm on the hype train for it… not as stable as zfs yet, but feature wise, it allows me to expand arrays without creating new vdevs — it's going to be fantastic once it is stable, but definitely experiencing some growing pains 
<yoasif> also built the array prior to zfs being available in ubuntu without ppas
<apw> yoasif, "once" it is stable, it is years old now, it reallly should be there by now if it is going to be
 * apw strokes his ext4 filessytem gently, good filesystem
<yoasif> been experiencing this issue for weeks now, even decided to build a new machine for it (not that i'm complaining) 
<yoasif> never quite understood lvm (i should learn) and i was used to zfs, so been using btrfs; ext4 was never an option for this
<yoasif> (running ext4 on top of lvm for my root though) 
<apw> yeah i am old school most of my boxes are whatever ordinary filesystems on top of lvm
<apw> which i am now at least at some kind of agreement with, it doesn't mess with me too much and i don't ask it to change much
<yoasif> well, there are supposed to be integrity guarantees with btrfs; unfortunately, i have lost data once with btrfs (ran a fsck on an array where one of the disks had dropped out and seen subsequent writes — destroyed the array for the most part) 
<yoasif> never lost data with zfs though, been using an array for years now, even with bad disks
<yoasif> (should have scrubbed again and again before trying fsck)
<apw> fsck on btrfs has a bit of a reputation for being worse than not bothering
<apw> and hoping for the best ...
<yoasif> well, the mailing list is great … "if you don't have backups, you clearly didn't care about the data"
<yoasif> (which is true, but doesn't change the fact that this shouldn't happen) 
<apw> yoasif, such an inspiring position :)
<apw> yoasif, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/stable-4.2.8-wily/
<yoasif> but yeah, in case anyone wanted some unsolicited advice; do not fsck your btrfs array… try to do as many online scrubs as you can until you don't see errors
<yoasif> apw: not local to my machine right now, but i *really* appreciate you taking the time… will report back tomorrow morning (or tonight if you are around) 
<yoasif> (no docker means no openvpn either ;) )
<apw> yoasif, my nick is always arround, my body less reliably, but yeah let me know if that gets you going again
<yoasif> apw: definitely will do
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-22
<wodny> hi, may i ask here for help with a debian kernel 3.16.7-ckt11-1+deb8u6?
<h2> oh no, installed the wily lts kernel on trusty server sunday, crashed hard today.
<apw> h2, did you get a crash stack from it ?
<h2> apw: not yet at least, and i don't have high hopes for finding one.  (still wiating for reboot)
<h2> remote ctrl-alt-del not working i guess
<h2> looks like something in fuse
<h2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14143077/
<h2> apw: ^ that's all i got.  (still have to rebuild, a manual hw reset was required)
<h2> all right well it's crashed now with both 3.16 and 4.2, so guess that's not the problem.  
 * h2 hates hardware
<apw> h2, bah those are the worst, bug which appear when you change s/w and turn out to be h/w after all
<h2> now to think where i should move my kernel builds to
<h2> wonder how digitalocean does
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-23
<hallyn> heh, 'make -j4' doesn't help with building the debug pkg, sadly.  One cpu pinned for a long, long time.
<apw> hallyn, turn off the debug package, do_debug=false or something
<apw> check rules to be sure
<hallyn> yeah, probably should have this time - but you know if i do it i'll end up with a bug that needs debuginfo to figure out :)
<apw> youll be there an hour at least for that
<hallyn> apw: oh, i'm not using pkgs though, just make bindeb-pkg from upstrema git.  hm.
<hallyn> ok, BUILD_DEBUG="$(grep -s '^CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO=y' $KCONFIG_CONFIG || true)"
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-12-24
<yoasif1> apw: i tried using your test kernel, and i'm still experiencing the same issue i had in previous kernels (kernel BUG at fs/btrfs/extent-tree.c:1833)
<apw> yoasif1, then i guess that is not the fix then
<apw> yoasif1, implying that .8 is not sufficient to fix it i mean
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-28
<greiogio> The 0500 virus was fixed in kernels matching the operating systems of my choice and uncrackable including reinforcement of signature file ClamAV.  Redhat and cents 7.1 and 7.3 got it too.  I didn't tell them. 
<greiogio> I like ubuntu, fedora, solus, and gave it to Debian actually.  It'll be the next official kernel.  grub2 Is also fixed for reinstalls.  All Isos rerolled now.
<greiogio> Of course ubuntu my favorite linux operating system.  I gave them one more gift.  Its the 0500 header AV rip out equivalent of 0500 in UK worse than linksys A1200 router bug and the Kaspersky that wasn't rip out all apple networking
<greiogio> Thats for ubuntu
<greiogio> Its also in a clamav by law upon terms of acceptance they allow the grub2 fix at kernel.org
<greiogio> Thanks ubuntu.  You taught me everything I need to know about linux.  And I'm still stupid ;)
<JanC> ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-12-30
<White_Light> Not sure if this is the right place to bring this up, but have there been any discussions on making zswap or zram a default configuration for ubuntu?
<White_Light> at least for the desktop releases
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-12-25
<TeLLuS_> bjf: I feel little better now, thank you.  But I have some more work to do before I can start on a bugreport for it.  It's over 1am here now in Sweden so I need to go now..  Bye
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-28
<tomreyn> is the focal release kernel version decided, yet? it'd be nice to have wireguard (5.6) in there, but, well, just nice to have.
<tjaalton> tomreyn: 5.4
<tomreyn> ah, pity, and thanks for the info. there'll be hwe, i guess
<zx2c4> tomreyn: we're going to ship a backport of 5.4
<zx2c4> of wireguard for 5.4
<zx2c4> it should be included out of the box
<tomreyn> zx2c4: oh, i wasn't aware you're around. :) i read about the backport, but suspect lower performance for the backport due to more "translation" on the kernel (this is just a guess, i have not looked at any of the code)
<tomreyn> either way, i'm glad you're doing this, it certainly involves much work and wasn't an easy decision to make.
<zx2c4> tomreyn: backport is faster because the crypto is better
<zx2c4> making upstream crypto better is an uphill battle that's taking a long time
<tomreyn> your persistence is appreciated. :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2019-12-29
<tomreyn> is this missing / not applied on the 18.04.3 (LTSE/HWE kernel)? https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/9585671/
<tomreyn> there's a user reporting running into a "tpm_crb MSFT0101:00 [Firmware Bug]: ACPI region does not cover the entire command/response buffer" message on the 18.04.3 installer running on an 'Alienware R4' gaming laptop.
<tomreyn> (and how / where would i properly check this myself in the future, not wasting other peoples' time on silly bios bugs)
<gpiccoli> tomreyn, I've checked Bionic tree and this (kinda old) commit is there, in 4.15, 5.0, 5.3 ...
<gpiccoli> Is this user reporting the issue running a Canonical bionic kernel?
<gpiccoli> Also, if you have a Launchpad with this report, let me know the link. If not, you may want to suggest this user to open a LP bug =)
<tomreyn> gpiccoli: thanks for checking! yes, the user was on a freshly installed ubuntu 18.04.3 with 5.0: https://termbin.com/e3zb
<tomreyn> i'm not in touch with them anymore, so can't ask for a bug report now, i'm afraid. this dell alienware 17 R4 gaming laptop has a very buggy bios, though.
<gpiccoli> It seems to hhehe
<gpiccoli> tomreyn, the fact the message is showing, means the workaround is available, but failed
<tomreyn> gpiccoli: oh crap, right, the patch actually introduces this message. sorry...
<gpiccoli> basically, the quirk adds a couple of checks, and if they fail, it prints the message and is conservative about theregion
<gpiccoli> np tomreyn =)
<gpiccoli> glad it's figured out
 * tomreyn blushes
<gpiccoli> likely this user has a bugged BIOS as you said
<tomreyn> yes, and it's the latest they have available for this model
<tomreyn> we already tried to work around the acpi issues with acpi_osi, but i'm not sure it actually helped
<gpiccoli> ugh, BIOS issues are always lame to work, vendors are quite difficult to provide data or quickly fix. Dell should be good, perhaps worth to involve them
<tomreyn> someone poste don their forums about this and other problems in october, no response.
<tomreyn> https://www.dell.com/community/Alienware/AW17r5-BIOS-Issues/td-p/7391290
<gpiccoli> forums are somewhat bad for this, it's my experience also. Perhaps worth to seek vendor official support channels or even a dell kernel devel that works with acpi
<gpiccoli> git log --oneline --author=\@dell drivers/acpi/ will give you some emails heheh
<tomreyn> well, i woudn't have such contacts, and the forum would be the standard go-to for customers. either they care or they dont
<gpiccoli> you can work a goodreport and post to acpi mailing-list, looping the dell developers, likely you'll get some response!
<tomreyn> i'm not affected by this, so i don't think i'm the right person to do so. also, well, it's a "gaming laptop", those shoould not exist to begin with.
<tomreyn> thanks for your help, though, i do appreciate it.
<gpiccoli> haha I agree about "gaming" laptop, I'd not buy such things
<gpiccoli> you're welcome tomreyn =)
<gpiccoli> Anytime!
<tomreyn> :) saying this is dangerous!
<gpiccoli> hahah
 * gpiccoli leaving IRC in 3..2..
<gpiccoli> lol
<tomreyn> :)
